# Official NRL discussion thread (Fuck you Queensland!)



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

*Re: Official NRL discussion thread*

Sucks that they have banned shoulder charges.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

*Re: Official NRL discussion thread*



x78 said:


> Sucks that they have banned shoulder charges.


really

not good news for sonny bill

are they trying to turn league into a pussies game fucks sakes


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

*Re: Official NRL discussion thread*



BULLY said:


> really
> 
> not good news for sonny bill
> 
> are they trying to turn league into a pussies game fucks sakes


They haven't been banned in internationals or Super League. Just the NRL being dicks.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Official NRL discussion thread*



BULLY said:


> really
> 
> not good news for sonny bill
> 
> are they trying to turn league into a pussies game fucks sakes


old news tbh. too worried about injuries, its pathetic.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Official NRL discussion thread*

We have a thread for this, unless they deleted it.

Shoulder charge being banned, meh, people overreact too much about it. Tackle properly or fuck off, it'll exploit the likes of Sonny Bill, Chris Sandow and Greg Inglis who are all about the charge. 3 weeks will go by and noone will be fazed by it being banned.


----------



## AussieBoy97 (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: Official NRL discussion thread*

I reckon we will see a Cowboys - Sharks grand final this season. Imo the have the best rosters in the comp, especially the Sharks, I wouldn't be surprised if their rorting the salary cap. It's good to have wrestling to watch during the pre-season, if we didn't the pre-season would fell a hell of a lot longer.


----------



## beserker300 (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: Official NRL discussion thread*

Greg Inglis has so much more to his game than the shoulder charge...

I will miss Sandow trying to shoulder charge and bouncing off players. 

I do hate traitors, but its good that SBW is back in the game. Wish Folau had followed suit. Its always good when QLD gets stronger. 

Hope the Warriors finally get their shit together this year, but I wouldn't bet on it. Other than that its hard to go past Sea eagles and Bulldogs (even though I dont know how the dogs arent routing the cap). Storm will have grand final hangover IMO. The players wont be as motivated as before. I really want the Cowboys to win, just for Thurston and because they got screwed against Manly last year. Souths are entertaining, but as long as Sutton is in the halves, they wont win. I wouldn't say the Eagles look that strong on paper but they have one of the best, if not the best halves combination and they got rid of that lard Tony Williams. Broncos halves are too average even with 50yr old Scott Prince. Other then that, no other team really stands out.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Official NRL discussion thread*



sXe_Maverick said:


> We have a thread for this, unless they deleted it.
> 
> Shoulder charge being banned, meh, people overreact too much about it. Tackle properly or fuck off, it'll exploit the likes of Sonny Bill, Chris Sandow and Greg Inglis who are all about the charge. 3 weeks will go by and noone will be fazed by it being banned.


fuck out of here with that nonsense. The shoulder charge ban is fucking awful, there is absolutely nothing wrong with a properly executed shoulder charge and it is a proper tackle :kobe

Cowboys are an average side, semis will be between Storm, Bulldogs, Manly and the next flavour of the season, possibly Souths.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Official NRL discussion thread*

There is too much of a risk factor involved on the charge, that's why I see merit in its ban. Dean Young could have been severely injured from Inglis' botched tackle last year.

:lol Cowboys aren't going to have any influence on the finals because they cannot win in Sydney. Storm will be back up the top, Dogs as well, Cronulla should be up around the top with their roster alone, and I'd say Newcastle will raise a few eyebrows this season with the Bennett influence having another offseason to take effect.

As for us, if we can make the 8 I'll be happy. A consistent halves pairing, and limited injuries to key players, plus Benji having a year of consistently good games, we could push for the 4, but it's unlikely.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Official NRL discussion thread*

Thats why the judiciary should penalise high shoulders more severely, if you go for one then its at your risk. Taking it out of the game altogether is weak. 

Sharks will do well until Origin and then they will fuck up. They should make the 8 easy though. My dark horse for the finals is Canberra. If they can keep everyone fit then they have a quality, young backline that can cause problems for sides.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: Official NRL discussion thread*

Go the Knights. 

Fuck you Manly scum


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Official NRL discussion thread*

Not sure why you bother Adam, every year you're let down by the Knights being awful and get so filled up with hate towards Manly being one of the top clubs. Now we have







as a full time coach, it really must eat you up inside


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: Official NRL discussion thread*

Dogs to take that one final step further this year 

A Dogs/Storm GF rematch would be good to take some revenge.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: Official NRL discussion thread*

dafuq is my last post not showing for? ffs...


----------



## AussieBoy97 (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: Official NRL discussion thread*

The Cowboys will be one of the teams to beat this season. A lot of this we can't win in Sydney talk is starting up again, well let me give you one statistic. In 2012 the Cowboys won 7 away matches. While that number would have been increased to 8 if it was for some 'Brad Maddox style refereeing'The NRL referee's are corrupt. Going into that match them refs had played to have them Manly scum win imo. The NRL hierarchy wanted an all Sydney grand final imo.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Official NRL discussion thread*

:lmao Laughable. Both sides benefited from poor refereeing that match. 

Anyway, last year Cowboys only beat Canberra (in Canberra), Newcastle (in Newcastle), Melbourne (in Melbourne), St George (in Sydney) and Sharks (in Sydney). 2 of your other away wins were against Brisbane, and one was against the Roosters in Darwin which isn't exactly a proper away game. So out of all your games against Sydney sides you only won 2 here, against the teams finishing 7th and 9th. The only impressive away victory was over Melbourne.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: Official NRL discussion thread*

Joey is a traitor but it doesn't really bother me much.

What does bother me is why you think Manly are gonna do any better this year. 

8*D


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Official NRL discussion thread*

we'll do better than Newcastle seeing as you guys are rubbish nowadays but i can't see us getting any better than last year. We have less depth in our squad and we also need to fuck off Kite, Rose, King maybe a few others as well. We just lost Harrison and Williams which is a a blow to our forwards and we also lost Lussick b/c he's a money grabbing cunt. Not the biggest loss but its still a bit of a blow. We also lost Whare and Oldfield from our backline which is awful as well but hopefully Farrar has recovered properly from his ACL tear and Taufua continues to beast it.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Official NRL discussion thread*

No benefit of the doubt rule so the hand of Foran won't gift you an empty finals win this season.

Speaking of money, Jennings is now a Rooster. I question how they aren't breaking the cap with the signings of $BW and now Jennings, as well as having guys like Pearce, Minichiello and Shaun Kenny DroptheBall on the books.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: Official NRL discussion thread*

tbf to the Roosters surely Pearce and Kenny Dowall aren't on that bigger deals, they're pretty average players, same with Hargreaves. Tho I would love to see them found out for breaching the cap :kobe3


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Official NRL discussion thread*

Jennings could have a backloaded deal (ie for example if he has a 1.7 mil 4 year deal he could get paid like 200k this season, then 500k in the 3 seasons after) so once $BW goes his wages get bumped up.

although, Pearce will be on a big deal, Hargreaves would be on decent cash, Maloney would be on a huge deal, same as SBW. Tupuo, Guerra will also be on decent deals as well.


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

*Re: Official NRL discussion thread*

Saw Campese in Bondi J today. I imagined him wearing a Broncos jersey.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Official NRL discussion thread*

^ never going to happen


----------



## WWE Jaiden DBZ (Oct 9, 2010)

*Re: Official NRL discussion thread*

Lets do top 8 predictions, for fun.

In no order. Storm, Bulldogs, Sea Eagles, Sharks, Cowboys, Rabbitohs, Roosters, Knights 

Wooden Spoon - Panthers.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: Official NRL discussion thread*

Storm
Bulldogs
Cowboys
Sharks
Souths
Manly
Warriors
Broncos
Knights


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Official NRL discussion thread*

Top 8 prediction (no order)

Tigers, Melbourne, Bulldogs, Cowboys, Cronulla, Manly, Newcastle, Roosters.

Eels will go close but just miss out.

Wooden spoon I'd say will head to Penrith or Gold Coast

Also, very sad to hear of the passing of Jon Mannah. Such a young age and with such a bright future, plagued by a cunt of a disease


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Official NRL discussion thread*

Top 8 - Melbourne, Bulldogs, Manly, Sharks, Canberra, Souths, Brisbane, Cowboys

wooden spoon - Panthers


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

*Re: Official NRL discussion thread*



sXe_Maverick said:


> ^ never going to happen


Wishful thinking. Still, I would only want him if he is clear of injury, which is highly unlikely with his track record. They’ve invested heavily in Dugan (in the vicinity of $650k a year), so another injury ravaged season to a guy with a star contract like Campese could see some pressure on him. He still has 3 seasons to run on his current contract. If we were talking about the Panthers here, they would probably be looking at offloading him.

Top 8 – Bulldogs, Storm, Sharks, Roosters, Manly, Knights, Cowboys, Warriors

Wooden Spoon – Panthers. Dishonourable mention: Dragons.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Official NRL discussion thread*

Supercoach kicks off tomorrow, anyone on here interested in making a private league?


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: Official NRL discussion thread*

Yeah for sure, hopefully I'll put more than my usual 8 rounds of effort into it before I give up 8*D


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Official NRL discussion thread*

Yeah I'm up for joining


----------



## StarJupes (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Official NRL discussion thread*

don't see Tigers making top 8.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Official NRL discussion thread*

So the UK Super League gets underway this weekend. I'm excited to see how Gareth Ellis does for Hull FC, and the Saints/Huddersfield match will have some added venom in it with Nathan Brown's exploits last season. Naturally gunning for Wigan to do a number on Salford.

Also, the 6 nations starts as well. Although it can be boring, mundane European rugby, the allure of England vs Scotland should be worth staying up to watch. I'm hoping for Scotland to do much better this campaign, but they'll probably only get their biannual win over Italy. Wales or England to take the tournament.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: Official NRL discussion thread*

Italy will beat Scotland 8*D

Super League always produces some entertaining fixtures, really good league, quite underrated too.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Official NRL discussion thread*

Hence I said probably 

5 years ago the SL was a joke, but now it's going great guns, healthy competition and in time it may help the quality of the English national team, thus strengthening the international game.


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official NRL discussion thread*

Not a huge Rugby League guy but has the Storm vs. English champs match happened yet


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Official NRL discussion thread*

Nope. That's happening February 22nd


----------



## AussieBoy97 (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: Official NRL discussion thread*

TOP 8

Sharks
Cowboys
Roosters
Storm
Bulldogs
Rabitohs
Broncos

Also it would be great if you guys could like my Facebook page; http://www.facebook.com/pages/NRL-Infinite-All-NRL-newsrumours-and-signings/148325261919078?fref=ts


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

*Re: Official NRL discussion thread*



sXe_Maverick said:


> So the UK Super League gets underway this weekend. I'm excited to see how Gareth Ellis does for Hull FC, and the Saints/Huddersfield match will have some added venom in it with Nathan Brown's exploits last season. Naturally gunning for Wigan to do a number on Salford.


Sucks for Ellis, it looks like he broke his foot during the warm-up before his debut.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Official NRL discussion thread*

Yeah I saw that  However it appears it's not that severe, which is a plus for him and Hull FC.

Wigan belted Salford :mark: Really shocked to see Huddersfield not only beat, but belt, St Helens. Suck shit to Nathan Brown, fucking useless cunt of a player and now coach.

The Scots showed signs of force against England but lacked the killer edge. Italy beating France, fuck me that was an epic finish. Italy can really push for a 4th placed finish this year, if they play to the same level.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

*Re: Official NRL discussion thread*

Defence is piss poor in the english league.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Official NRL discussion thread*

In light of this drug scandal effecting both AFL and NRL, and with Matt Orford's claims of being injected with calf blood to repair his groin injury in 2008, there are rumours circulating that if this trainer (Dank) is found guilty, and Manly are found to be at fault for condoning his actions, then they will be stripped of their 2008 premiership.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Official NRL discussion thread*

What a crock of shit. The use of injecting blood like in Orford's case is well within the rules as long as the injection is done into the muscle belly. If they stripped us of a title without any proof of illegal or doping violations then the NRL is asking for a lawsuit. If there is sufficient proof that any actions he did at Manly were in violation of WADA code or anything like that then i would have no problem with it but currently there is no proof that he did anything wrong at all at Manly.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: Official NRL discussion thread*

God I hope there's proof. So I can watch RUSH :bron3 enaldo 



:kobe3


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Official NRL discussion thread*

i'd probably be more like :kobe at the fact that in 08 both sides who made the final got busted :lol


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Official NRL discussion thread*

also 360903 is the invite code for Supercoach. Everyone shold join.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Official NRL discussion thread*

So All Stars tomorrow, and honestly I'm not excited at all. I think the concept has outgrown its appeal, and with all the top players withdrawing due to injury, the whole 'fan voting' aspect is losing its way as well.

I'd much rather see them rekindle the World Sevens tournament, or even the 9's tournament that has been proposed, as a nice little season 'opener.'


----------



## WWE Jaiden DBZ (Oct 9, 2010)

*Re: Official NRL discussion thread*

I'm keen. 

Better than nothing.


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

*Re: Official NRL discussion thread*

Big game tonight. Also [email protected] sharks.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Official NRL discussion thread*

Sharks were looking properly good for the top 4/finals contention. Now they're fuuuuuuarked


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Official NRL discussion thread*

It's not like they won a comp with the alledged advantage.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Official NRL discussion thread*

neither did we. got cleared weeks ago. you mirin lad?


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: Official NRL discussion thread*

CroLOLulla.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Official NRL discussion thread*



Rush said:


> neither did we. got cleared weeks ago. you mirin lad?


2008 ring a bell lad? Orford and his calf blood injections :kobe3


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Official NRL discussion thread*

Which is legal. You can inject blood into the muscle to help it heal. Learn your shit sXe.

If the doping agencies were reasonable i wouldn't expect too much to come from Cronulla but they're still very harsh on 'well we were just given it, we thought it was okay' excuses.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: Official NRL discussion thread*

GO ROOSTERS


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Official NRL discussion thread*

I'm not interested in learning about ways of cheating the system though Rus


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Official NRL discussion thread*

Not cheating when its legal :johns


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Official NRL discussion thread*

Roosters started off well, but they look very disjointed and not like a team yet. It'll take a few weeks to gel into an efficient unit imo, and Kenny-Dowall is a fucking muppet who is incapable of catching the football at opportune times.

Inglis getting MotM was an absolute joke, as Burgess, Reynolds and Merritt were both miles ahead of him.

$BW played alright in patches, but as with there team as a whole, needs time to regain his feet.

Pretty pumped for the rest of the round :mark:


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

*Re: Official NRL discussion thread*

Storm picking up where we left off. Cronk is a gun.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Official NRL discussion thread*

Embarrassing, really the only word that would describe Wests performance last night. Couldn't tackle to save themselves, the edges are as frail as fuck, offering nothing in attack other than one out runs and readable decoys, and the inability to hold onto the ball in pressure situations (i.e Anasta 4 times), it was just fucking awful to watch.

Hopefully that was their worst effort of the year. We'll see Sunday if that's the case


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: Official NRL discussion thread*

unlucky there Mav :kobe3


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Official NRL discussion thread*

Uate was in GOAT mode and as much as I hate Boyd he's a brilliant defender. Utai just standing still whilst McManus leapt above him to score typified the performance.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Official NRL discussion thread*

hey adam, enjoy that fisting we gave the Knights yesterday? 32-0. Was fucking beautiful to watch. Crowd was pretty good, felt more than 12k.


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

*Re: Official NRL discussion thread*

I’m disgusted with the way the game is presented by 9. What’s with the 120 people they have working onscreen? It’s almost unwatchable. Cameron Williams? WTF does he have to do with either league or horse racing? Michael Slater? The guy would struggle to name half the squad of his favourite NRL team. Why do they continue to pay for Vautin’s tired Benny Hill inspired shtick? They have all this crap yet they dismiss Andrew Voss? They need a complete overhaul. 

*Thursday Night*: Ray Warren & Warren Ryan , Erin Molan sideline/interviews
into
*The Footy Show*: Peter Sterling, Andrew Voss and Phil Gould + 3 players. Emphasis on footy!


*Friday Night*: Andrew Voss & Peter Sterling, Jaimee Rogers sideline/interviews


Consolidate the shows on Sunday into one show,

*The Sunday Roast*: Peter Sterling, Andrew Voss, Terry Kennedy (the agitator, usually the guy getting roasted), Phil Gould (replaced by a player if the Sunday game isn’t in Sydney)


*Sunday Afternoon*: Ray Warren & Phil Gould, Erin Molan sideline/interviews. 

The main team for SOO, Finals and Internationals is the Sunday arvo team. Andrew Voss facilitates a special pre-game Origin show between Phil Gould + Peter Sterling and Wayne Bennett + Mark Murray.

It’s not hard to put together something presentable. Channel 9 would be saving a bunch on dud contracts.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Official NRL discussion thread*

:lmao Erin Molan is a dim-witted bitch, Andrew Voss is a deplorable commentator, and Jaimee Rogers as sideline interviewer? :lmao :lmao :lmao wow oh wow you're pulling our legs, right?


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

*Re: Official NRL discussion thread*

I don’t know what happened to Molan. I remember her first cross on The Sunday Footy Show. It impressed me how professional she was. For a woman, she seemed to know a bit about the game. 

Rogers and her high-pitched voice >>> Fittler/Johns. 

I’d take Voss over every play-by-play man today, but I think there is some value in retaining Warren as the voice of league.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: Official NRL discussion thread*



Rush said:


> hey adam, enjoy that fisting we gave the Knights yesterday? 32-0. Was fucking beautiful to watch. Crowd was pretty good, felt more than 12k.


Titans doing you guys in yesty was better 8*D


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Official NRL discussion thread*

Voss is an awesome commentator. He only got dumped from channel 9 due to his comments about the Ray warren statue, not for anything performance related.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Official NRL discussion thread*

He's a fucking muppet who tries way too hard. It's annoying that he's weaseled onto the Warriors' sky games.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: Official NRL discussion thread*

who Voss? He's alright, of course Warren is the man but I don't have a problem with Voss. Shame he got the treatment he did as RUSH mentioned.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Official NRL discussion thread*

Voss shits all over Hadley. Its utterly ridiculous that oxygen thief gets a gig while Voss is working for Sky NZ. Speaking of which, why the fuck is Shirvo doing NRL stuff on Fox? They have so many better options.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Official NRL discussion thread*

Who knows. Hadley is awful on TV, treats it like the radio still.

Shirvo hosting is a crock, as is them having Ikin and Kent hosting 360 - I refuse to watch it because of those two cunts.


----------



## Tagak (Mar 25, 2013)

*Re: Official NRL discussion thread*

Have a soft spot for South Sydney due to the Burgess playing for them so good to see them starting well. 

I follow Hull FC in the Super League we have had a poor start currently sitting outside of the Eight. Doesn't help that our Key signing Gareth Ellis got hurt before a ball was even kicked.


----------



## WWE Jaiden DBZ (Oct 9, 2010)

*Re: Official NRL discussion thread*



Tagak said:


> Doesn't help that our Key signing Gareth Ellis got hurt before a ball was even kicked.


Maverick can relate to you on that one.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Official NRL discussion thread*

Brilliant win by Manly. I feared the worst when we dropped the ball 6 sets in a row to start the game, and were on the wrong end of a 78-22% possession stat and 80+% territory stat in that first half. Literally have no idea why Farah got benched in that first half, that 20 mins with him off allowed us to open up the game and get to a 14-0 lead which in those conditions is essentially game over. 2nd game of the year where we've kept an opponant to nil which is great but we haven't faced anyone decent yet so the big test will be next week against a Dogs lineup with Barba back.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Official NRL discussion thread*

With the amount of ball and territorial dominance we had, it should have been 24-0 by the time Manly scored the first try. The Tigers lacked heart and passion (well, all but Woodsy), and it was painful to watch. Adam Blair needs a fortnight in the NSW Cup to relearn how to play as a forward, I mean for fuck sake, dive on the ball and we have a set 10 metres out, but nope, go a trick shot, fail, and stand and watch as DCE runs 90 metres to score.

Wests need a 300% improvement to be even remotely competitive against the Storm. Potential for a cricket score is very high.


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

*Re: Official NRL discussion thread*

Corey Norman 500k at Parramatta. Woaw! Most I offer him is around 320, that’s even if I’m starting a franchise with clean books… and I’ve said in the past that the guy has the potential to be a SOO player. Parra have made a dog’s breakfast of recruitment.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Official NRL discussion thread*

Corey Norman in SOO? :lmao he's fucking useless and Parra signing him for that amount of cash, when they have Hayne & Mullaney ahead of him at fullback (and in Mullaney's case, 5/8th), is an absolute joke. Oh well, their stupidity.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Official NRL discussion thread*

Yeah the state which has Slater/Barba has no room for Norman at fullback and with halves of Cronk, JT and DCE has no room for him there either. 

No idea how Parra are staying under the cap. They have Hopoate on some serious cash coming next season, not to mention all their other signings.

Also fucking hell at Dugan. Talented player just throwing his career away through pure stupidity.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

*Re: Official NRL discussion thread*

Hey guys, hoping you can help a lady out please.  I do follow League but I'm not very familiar with games that don't involve the Storm (cut me some slack!) I'm heading to Sydney on Friday for a wedding on Saturday and was wanting to head to a game. I've worked out my choices are either Canterbury/Manly at ANZ Friday night or St George/Newcastle at WIN on Sunday which I can only assume is towards Woollongong, but please correct me if I'm wrong. Which is the better game to head to? Thanks for the help.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Official NRL discussion thread*

I'm very biased as i'm a Manly fan but it should be 100x better as a game, and we have a bit of a rivalry with the Dogs after they stole our coach, backroom staff, and tried to steal a few star players. Although Dogs fans can be a bit shit. WIN stadium is down in Wollongong, ANZ is the olympic stadium at homebush so if you're in Sydney its a better location. As far as the game goes, we're a good side, and the bulldogs are a good side. We made the semi last year before losing to Melbourne, Dogs made the final before losing to Melbourne whereas both the Dragons and Knights didn't even make the finals. 

So basically the better game should be Manly/Dogs, but Sunday arvo is a good time to watch football and it should be a friendlier atmosphere. Depends on what you want to do.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

*Re: Official NRL discussion thread*

Thanks and I did figure that you'd recommend the Manly game.  I had a feeling that the Friday night was the better game based purely on where both teams finished last year but I just wanted to double check with you guys as you all know a hell of a lot more. 

I've been to a few Melbourne games and watched about 80% of the Storm games last year, but I'm not very good with the background knowledge of the other teams I'm afraid. I'll be coming in from Penrith so either game will be a decent drive in. If I get a chance, I'll try to catch both games. As long as I don't have to sit through a Panthers game! 

I'll just make sure I don't mention I follow Melbourne and I should be safe right?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Official NRL discussion thread*

If it carries on with the rain we have today then the Sunday game might be better. If its raining then Manly/Dogs is going to turn into more of a grinding game than it already will be. If it stays relatively dry then it should be far better. Actually it still will probably be better even if it does rain.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Official NRL discussion thread*

Definitely go for the Dogs/Manly game, a lot more of a rivalry around it. The Sunday game is in Kogarah (WIN Jubilee Oval), which is a piece of shit ground infiltrated by piece of shit supporters.

If it was next week, you could have seen the Tigers vs Dragons at the SCG in the 50 year anniversary game of the gladiators picture.


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

*Re: Official NRL discussion thread*

“Potential”. The big four are 30 this year. Inevitably, they’ll decline or retire. There’s a nice age gap between them and potential SOO players like DCE (24), McCullough (23), Norman (22). Ben Barba, like Matt Bowen, isn’t the kind of player that automatically comes to mind when I think Origin. On the subject, I really hope NSW pick Reynolds. I think he’ll find it a different proposition altogether to club.

Parra would have been better signing Dugan instead of Norman. There hasn’t been anything brewing because Stuart is mates with Furner; there was very little talk of him going to Canberra because he didn’t want to displace his chum. There’s no way Stuart would have entertained the idea of adding Dugan after the reported verbal spat with Furner.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Official NRL discussion thread*



eyebrowmorroco said:


> “Potential”. The big four are 30 this year. Inevitably, they’ll decline or retire. There’s a nice age gap between them and potential SOO players like DCE (24), McCullough (23), Norman (22). Ben Barba, like Matt Bowen, isn’t the kind of player that automatically comes to mind when I think Origin. On the subject, I really hope NSW pick Reynolds. I think he’ll find it a different proposition altogether to club.
> 
> Parra would have been better signing Dugan instead of Norman. There hasn’t been anything brewing because Stuart is mates with Furner; there was very little talk of him going to Canberra because he didn’t want to displace his chum. There’s no way Stuart would have entertained the idea of adding Dugan after the reported verbal spat with Furner.


They still have a good 4 years in them, and Norman is fucking shit, which is the major difference between a person like DCE taking over from Cronk, and Barba from Slater.

I hope you're talking about Adam Reynolds, and not Josh Reynolds. Josh is unbelievably overrated.


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

*Re: Official NRL discussion thread*

Adam. Norman has always reminded me of KHunt. The difference is that Hunt could function as a stopper in QLD's line, he was significantly better at it than Thurston and Locky. Norman doesn't have that. It's unfortunate that Griffin hasn't allowed him to develop at 6, especially his defence. I think more time with the Broncos could have seen him as a surprising yet good choice to replace someone like Slater, even ahead of Barba, if he's ever injured. Right now, I definitely wouldn't be drafting Barba in Slater's place. Inglis would be my choice.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Official NRL discussion thread*

Inglis would retire at the same time or before Slater though.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: Official NRL discussion thread*

Adam Reynolds must get the chance for NSW this year, oh God @ another year of Mitchell Pearce :jay :kobe2 enaldo :jose


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

*Re: Official NRL discussion thread*

Maybe, but it’s a hypothetical situation in which Slater gets injured now. Inglis saves me from having to offend anyone by opting for Norman ahead of Barba. Boyd, too, should be a more immediate option than either of them. Basically, I’m saying a bunch of people will need to fall in order for me to give Barba any thought.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Official NRL discussion thread*



eyebrowmorroco said:


> Maybe, but it’s a hypothetical situation in which Slater gets injured now. Inglis saves me from having to offend anyone by opting for Norman ahead of Barba. Boyd, too, should be a more immediate option than either of them. Basically, I’m saying a bunch of people will need to fall in order for me to give Barba any thought.


:lmao at thinking Norman would do better at fullback than Barba. The succession line to Slater would be: Inglis, Bowen, Barba, Jimmy down the pub, Norman.

Renegade I agree. Pearce has never proven himself @ origin level and is a detriment to our side.

My side atm would be something like this:

M.Gordon, B.Morris, J.Morris, C.Lawrence, A.Uate, J.Maloney, A.Reynolds, P.Gallen, R.Farah, J.Tamou, G.Bird, A.Watmough, G.Stewart. Int: K.Gidley, A.Woods, L.Douglas, R.Hoffman.

Could perhaps switch B.Morris with Merritt, and Lawrence with Lyon (if the cunt made himself available).


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

*Re: Official NRL discussion thread*

Rofl at whatever you want. I’m telling you what I’d do. I’d be confident that QLD could comfortably beat that NSW team (I'd probably feel that way even if I picked it). I’m not going to repeat my thoughts as to why NSW has been picking the wrong kind of players for years (for that you can revisit last year’s thread). If they feel they are getting closer with the side they have, I would suggest identifying and adding players that have the games to excel at Origin like Fensom and Tolman.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Official NRL discussion thread*

Statistics don't win games fpalm


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

*Re: Official NRL discussion thread*

No, QLD win games. Think about it.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: Official NRL discussion thread*

I'm not sold playing Gallen as a prop really, much rather see him destroying in the second row. My team would be...

M. Gordon, N. Merrit, J. Morris, C. Lawrence, A. Uate, J. Maloney, A. Reynolds, L. Douglas, R. Farah, J. Tamou, P. Gallen, G. Stewart, R. Hoffman

Bench: M. Ennis OR K. Gidley, A. Tolman, G. Bird, A. Woods

knowing the selectors tho, we'll probs get Hayne at FB or the wing (don't mind him on the wing tbh), Jennings over Lawrence and Pearce will be there off his daddy's name again. Plus the props will suck ass. Maybe we'll go for the gasiest front pack of all time and pick Snowden, Weyman, King all at once 8*D


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Official NRL discussion thread*



eyebrowmorroco said:


> No, QLD win games. Think about it.


NSW churn out better stats than Queensland, as I proved last year. Think about that.

@Renegade - so long as Creagh, Scott and Weyman aren't within cooee of the team, I really don't care who they pick as Maloney can carry Pearce to something resemblinf a first grader.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: Official NRL discussion thread*

Creagh, Scott, Weyman, King, Snowden, Pearce all should never be considered for Origin ever again. Gas players or just shit (or both actually). It's hilarious how people wank over Weyman making one good hit per game but never mention that he's out on his feet after it for the next 79mins of the game.

Another player I find extremely overrated is Jarrad Wahrea Hargreaves. Thankfully he's not eligible for NSW (is he?).


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Official NRL discussion thread*

Nope, he's a sheep shagger.


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

*Re: Official NRL discussion thread*

It killed me that you were using it as an argument to push guys who were only just starting to mark themselves as Origin players over the consistently great incumbents i.e. Farah over Smith. 

BTW how are your Tigers shaping up, are you for the Anasta at 7 move? I know it’s not the popular choice, but he took over many games when partnered with Pearce. If memory serves me well, he was instrumental in a belting of the Storm a season or two ago. I’m pretty sure only Cronk played that day, but the Melbourne machine still would have been favourite over an underachieving Roosters side. Either way, Tigers are in such a unique position with Farah because he pretty much monopolises the organisational stuff. You could play anyone in the halves.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Official NRL discussion thread*

But the argument was that better performing players, statistically, should be selected in the rep sides, and statistically, Farah dominated Smith in last years series.

As for the Tigers, I really dislike the Anasta move to 7 as they've just shattered the confidence of Milky Miller, who it was always known would need a bit of time to find his feet. The player who should have been dropped to regain form is Adam Blair, a fucking weak excuse for a top forward on a healthy pay packet. Quite honestly, if they had dropped Miller and replaced him with Moltzen, then put Tedesco at fullback, and promoted Nofauluama (sp) to first grade (basically a Koribete clone), then we'd be in a lot better shape for the challenge of the Storm.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Official NRL discussion thread*

why are you all selecting Glenn Stewart when he's still out for a few weeks with injury? This isn't a case of an injury a few weeks into the season and out for 2 weeks. He'll be so far underdone when he comes back for us. The lack of Merrin in those teams is disappointing. NSW selectors will go with Pearce and Maloney, and Hayne over Gordon. Also Gidley has been fucking dire for the Knights. 

If i was selecting the side i'd go

Gordon, B.Morris, Jennings, J.Morris, Uate, Maloney, A.Reynolds, Gallen, Farah, Tamou, Merrin, Watmough, Bird

Bench: Lewis, R.James, Douglas, Williams

Ryan James has the ability to succeed in Origin imo. No nonsense player, will keep charging the ball up. I included T-Rex on the proviso that he plays 20-30 mins max and just rips in. He's not an 80 min player like he has been for the Dogs this year. Let him know he's on for a short stint and he will make an impact.

Maloney/Reynolds are 2 halves we can stick with even if we lose this series.


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

*Re: Official NRL discussion thread*



sXe_Maverick said:


> But the argument was that better performing players, statistically, should be selected in the rep sides, and statistically, Farah dominated Smith in last years series.


 I guess that’s just what you’re used to. You pay no favour to Origin proven players. You don’t seem to be able to differentiate between an Origin player and a club player. Smith’s years of dominance over his opposite number are not superseded by a guy who only just found his feet in Origin. Common sense and discretion are everything. 

The argument really revolves around creating some form of criteria for SOO selection, hence the mention of guys like Tolman and Fensom. In last year’s thread, I considered what a club prop should be averaging in order to get his maiden start, the criteria need not apply to players who are proven at Origin level, that’s something that NSW has never understood. Conversely, QLD stuck with guys like Carroll because they had proven themselves at Origin. We’re not dropping Myles or Harrison, even though they’ve been below their best at club level at certain stages. I doubt either of them would have ever even played for NSW had they been eligible.

Brett Stewart >>>Michael Gordon, every day of the week. We’re talking about the safest fullback in the game, probably alongside Boyd. And he keeps as solid a defensive line as any FB in the game. Gordon, on the back of a couple of games, has usurped everyone? It’s the kind of fickle flavour-of-the-month selecting that NSW selectors and fans have a fetish for. LOLlies at The Sunday Roast team having Souths’ spine ahead of Manly’s. When South Sydney wins the comp, let me know.




sXe_Maverick said:


> ... The player who should have been dropped to regain form is Adam Blair, a fucking weak excuse for a top forward on a healthy pay packet...


 I had the Blair 100m run counter last year. I got bored of it. I don’t know if he ever cracked the 100 metres in a single game. For that to even be a possibility is shockingly bad for a player of his profile.

Remaining Games Tips? I'll throw in a few upsets...

Warriors
Raiders
Knights
Storm


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Official NRL discussion thread*

Your arguments contradict themselves is the point he's making eyebrow. You say stats matter when selecting a team but then they magically no longer matter when you're the incumbent. You both make a fair point, the incumbent should be allowed to come back provided he's still playing at a decent level, but the thing is with NSW is that a lot of our incumbents haven't performed at Origin level. 

I like Brett Stewart, and i think he's the best fullback NSW have. However he's also been injured a lot the past few years and is already on a special training program to try and extend his career. I'd prefer him to have another 4+ quality years at Manly, than risk him getting injured in Origin but i'm selfish like that :suarez1


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

*Re: Official NRL discussion thread*

Hindmarsh is the perfect example of how ridiculous the whole thing is in NSW. He was a proven Origin player, and I have no doubt that QLD would have continued picking him until he dropped. NSW decided he was past it. This is a guy who was still roaring at club level, and he’d proven himself for years as an Origin and Australian player. The year after he unceremoniously played his final game for NSW, you know how past it he was? 49.9 tackles per game! 49.9! I think it’s a safe bet to say no one has averaged what is basically 50 tackles a game for a season. If god played football, he’d average 49.9. It’s an absurdly astronomical figure. I don’t know what his mistackle count was, but I’d say it was a bit over 2. He’s always been a clean, efficient defender. You beg a guy like that to play Origin.


International < SOO < Club

The higher the level, the harder it should be to lose a rep jersey than to earn one.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Official NRL discussion thread*

Indeed, Hindy should've had a load more rep jerseys than he has but at the same time our forwards aren't the problem. We more than matchup with Queensland on that front and iirc our forwards outperformed them statistically last year. Its the key positions that we lack. Look at Queensland, #1 Slater, #6 JT, #7 Cronk, #9 Smith, not to mention Inglis who not only is a world class centre but could easily play fullback and you wouldn't miss Slater too much. They've played together for years at rep level and for years at club level when you're talking Smith, Cronk and Slater (and Inglis as well i suppose). Look at NSW, i think Stewart and Farah matchup fine. Both have performed at club and rep level but look at the halves. Last year we had Carney/Pearce. Carney is a great player but Pearce isn't worth a pinch of shit. We need to get a good halves combo going and its an absolute shame Foran chose to play for NZ over Australia as he is made for Origin. At this stage i'd love Reynolds and Maloney to get the halves gig and keep it for many years to come. Both are young, both are in form and both have the talent to succeed. 

State of Origin is above international. If NZ got their act together and likewise England then it would be better but it just lacks the same intensity.


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

*Re: Official NRL discussion thread*



Rush said:


> State of Origin is above international. If NZ got their act together and likewise England then it would be better but it just lacks the same intensity.


 No one is arguing against that. My point is that SOO should be seen as THE selection trial for an Australian jumper.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Official NRL discussion thread*

I didn't pick Merrin in my side based on the Dragons selection tendancies to gas out after 10 minutes and then waste away into nothingness and be nothing more than a benchwarmer.

I agree that SOO > Internationals, and it will not change until NZ and England can realistically challenge and regularly compete against Australia. I'd love for the Kangaroos tour to be rejuvenated, and abolish the 4 nations at the end of the year. Work a 4 year cycle:

Year 1 - Aus vs NZ series, 2 games in Aus, 1 in NZ
Year 2 - Kangaroos Tour to England & France
Year 3 - Aus vs NZ series, 2 games in NZ, 1 game in Aus
Year 4 - World Cup


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

*Re: Official NRL discussion thread*

If I for one second thought an Australia vs. NZ game was more intense than an Origin game, I would have absolutely no problem with NZ playing Origin. I couldn’t be more against an idea than that one. It completely dilutes it. The SOO product should be the envy of all governing sport bodies... and that’s not only in Australia. There’s nothing like it. Again, as I have previously stated on this argument, an Australian team should be decided out of the contest (as has previously been the case, in theory). It then goes without saying that I would continue to pick the vast majority of the QLD side for the NT based on their unprecedented dominance.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Official NRL discussion thread*

Yes, but you claim it should be based on performance, not incumbency, and as I showed last year, statistically, Robbie Farah outperformed Cameron Smith, and thus by your selection criteria, should have been the first choice #9 for the national side.


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

*Re: Official NRL discussion thread*



sXe_Maverick said:


> Yes, but you *claim it should be based on performance, not incumbency*, and as I showed last year, statistically, Robbie Farah outperformed Cameron Smith, and thus by your selection criteria, should have been the first choice #9 for the national side.


 When have I claimed that? The issue has always been about choosing the right kind of players for Origin using statistical information to form selection criteria. You’re taking that and applying it over all levels of the game. In this particular instance, you’re exaggerating a sample of three games to put Farah ahead of Smith.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Official NRL discussion thread*

Daley is saying Pearce is going to be number 7 for Origin. Well thats another series down the drain.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: Official NRL discussion thread*

jesus fucking christ if true unk2


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Official NRL discussion thread*



eyebrowmorroco said:


> No one is arguing against that. *My point is that SOO should be seen as THE selection trial for an Australian jumper.*





eyebrowmorroco said:


> When have I claimed that? The issue has always been about choosing the right kind of players for Origin using statistical information to form selection criteria. You’re taking that and applying it over all levels of the game. In this particular instance, you’re exaggerating a sample of three games to put Farah ahead of Smith.


If SOO was used as THE selection trial, then based on form and statistical performance during the SOO series last year, Farah should have been selected at #9 ahead of Smith. It's as simple as that.



Rush said:


> Daley is saying Pearce is going to be number 7 for Origin. Well thats another series down the drain.


fpalm

Meanwhile Adam Reynolds dominates for Souths and doesn't even get a look in. We beat ourselves with asinine selections before Queensland even get a chance at us. You saw last night how clueless the twat looked when Canberra were monstering the line in defence.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Official NRL discussion thread*

not only that but Hayne on the wing as well :downing


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Official NRL discussion thread*

That's not as bad because Hayne can actually offer something to the side


----------



## WWE Jaiden DBZ (Oct 9, 2010)

*Re: Official NRL discussion thread*

Home games are crucial in Origin, and with 2 games in Sydney, I cant see the maroons winning. Maroons haven't won there since 2010. 

So no matter what the NSW side is, I reckon they'll get up.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Official NRL discussion thread*

Except it's been a one-off win in those years, and Queensland will be pumped for a decider to increase their streak. Just because we have 2 games doesn't mean we're specials for the trophy this season, and people need to wake up and realise that.


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

*Re: Official NRL discussion thread*

SM, that’s much too literal an interpretation. As I have said all along, incumbency/past performance at a level higher than club football matters significantly more than recent form/the most recent Origin series. Yes, if we you don’t factor in the fact than Cam Smith has been ruling representative football for years, Farah would be chosen on last year’s stats. No one is arguing that. 

Origin as a battleground for test selection means that we won’t have any club bolters. No player should play for their country before their state. In theory, that’s what it guards against. In an extreme case where all rep players are unavailable in a particular position, you’d have no option but to draft someone to make their debut.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Official NRL discussion thread*

Kurt Gidley being selected for Australia just shows how low international league is. If that wasn't enough, just look at NZ's omissions. What a farce Friday will be.

I'm actually pumped for City/Country and seeing Adam Reynolds being given a go (although it counts for nothing due to Pearce) and I hope Maloney outshines Josh Reynolds and people stop frothing over that useless hack.

Also, Under 20's Origin as well on Saturday. If last year's game is anything to go by, then it'll be amazing.


----------



## WWE Jaiden DBZ (Oct 9, 2010)

*Re: Official NRL discussion thread*

Was over on Zero Tackle and decided to pick the blues team.

1.Stewart
2.B Morris
3.J Morris
4.Jennings
5.Hayne
6.Maloney
7.A Reynolds
8.Merrin
9.Farah
10.Tamou
11.Bird
12.Hoffman
13.Gallen

14.Woods
15.Lewis
16.Tolman
17.Hinchcliffe

I don't know about you guys, but I reckon that's a pretty damn good team.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Official NRL discussion thread*

yeah, pretty much what i'd go with. not sold on Hayne though.


----------



## WWE Jaiden DBZ (Oct 9, 2010)

*Re: Official NRL discussion thread*

Blues need that X factor :lol


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Official NRL discussion thread*

Swap Stewart for Gordon, and Hayne for Merritt or Uate, and that's 98% of my ideal side.


----------



## WWE Jaiden DBZ (Oct 9, 2010)

*Re: Official NRL discussion thread*

It's just a shame that Gidley and Pearce are certainties.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Official NRL discussion thread*

Stewart is better than Gordon. I ony want Gordon in Origin b/c i'd rather Stewart stay playing for Manly.


----------



## WWE Jaiden DBZ (Oct 9, 2010)

*Re: Official NRL discussion thread*

Rush mate, Manly can wait. An Origin victory is more important at this stage.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Official NRL discussion thread*

Stewart has a ton of injury issues and considering he takes up a large chunk of our salary cap i'd rather get 4 quality years out of him for Manly. So from my perspective i'd have Gordon over him but as i said i have no idea why any NSW fan who doesn't support Manly would do that. 

Soward has signed for the Panthers :lmao Gould is absolutely destroying that club. They have a ton of average players and absolutely no stars left. Going to be a rough few years for them.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Official NRL discussion thread*

Soward can kick 20 field goals for them


----------



## WWE Jaiden DBZ (Oct 9, 2010)

*Re: Official NRL discussion thread*

Now, now guys aren't you forgetting the 2009/10 seasons? Soward was outstanding during all of those games.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: Official NRL discussion thread*

:lmao @ Soward signing for Panthers. Gould has absolutely buttfucked them the past two years, Soward is the definition of average, not alot of creativity, which is certainately not gonna help Penrith as it is. Few people I served tonight were not impressed by the signing and alot of people want Gus gone already. :lol

my NSW side would be...

Gordon
Hayne
J. Morris
Jennings
Uate
Maloney
A. Reynolds
Douglas
Farah
Tamou
Gallen
Hoffman
Bird

Woods
Tolman
Lewis
Gidley

FUCK Pearce and Josh Reynolds, if they're the halves for us, we're fucked. Also it's hard between Hayne, Uate, Merritt for the wings but I have a feeling Hayne will get one spot, and the other will be a toss up between Uate, Merritt, McManus (been in good form for Newcastle) and Brett Morris.

Luke Douglas is a MUST pick for prop tbh, so underrated. Hard to leave off Merin who's reliable and all but think Woods and Tolman are better players. If they go with Tim Grant ahead of any of those, my word fpalm


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Official NRL discussion thread*

I don't get where any of the hype for this Josh Reynolds twit has come from. He's so shit he makes Kris Keating look brilliant.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Official NRL discussion thread*

i'll probably change my mind but right now for NSW to win i'd probably go with

Stewart
B. Morris
J. Morris
Jennings
Hayne (don't really like him on the wing but he's a better defender than Uate)
Maloney
A. Reynolds
Woods
Farah
Tamou
Gallen
Watmough
Bird

Merrin
Douglas/T. Williams (if he decides to pull his finger out soon)
Lewis/Hinchcliffe
James/Hoffman



WWE Jaiden DBZ said:


> Now, now guys aren't you forgetting the 2009/10 seasons? Soward was outstanding during all of those games.


Soward is woeful.



sXe_Maverick said:


> I don't get where any of the hype for this Josh Reynolds twit has come from. He's so shit he makes Kris Keating look brilliant.


he's a decent player but imo his main characteristic is that he works hard which isn't the best thing when you're a half. He's solid but nothing special.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: Official NRL discussion thread*

Reynolds is a decent half but his main attribute as RUSH said is his great work ethic. However he's not all too creative and thus shouldn't be considered if we want to win Origin. So going by previous years, he'll partner Mitchell KICK DA BALL HIGH IN TEH AIR!~~~ Pearce then 8*D


----------



## WWE Jaiden DBZ (Oct 9, 2010)

*Re: Official NRL discussion thread*

Josh Reynolds is just another player who is made to look better then they really are, under a successful coach. Like Sowie was, under Wayne.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Official NRL discussion thread*

Widdop signs for the Dragons on 4 year deal. Excellent signing for them.


----------



## WWE Jaiden DBZ (Oct 9, 2010)

*Re: Official NRL discussion thread*

Is it me or does Thurston and Cronk suck as a combination? they were pretty mediocre in last years origin and had to rely on Smith to get them out of trouble, the same goes for the Anzac test yesterday. Thurston use to win MOTM performances on a daily basis with Lockyer as his partner.

Keen to see the Blues knock the arrogance out of those wankers.


----------



## WWE Jaiden DBZ (Oct 9, 2010)

*Re: Official NRL discussion thread*

NSW win 36-12 in the under 20's origin and are 2-0, Mitch Cornish - Darren Lockyer medalist. NSW have some great talent coming through.

Keen for Samoa vs Tonga.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Official NRL discussion thread*

:lmao @ the pitch invasion towards the end of Samoa/Tonga. If Samoa are the 8th ranked side in the world and got belted like that, then wow, they really need to re-evaluate the ranking system.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Official NRL discussion thread*

That was the worst officiated game i've seen in years. Fa'aoso should've been sent off, Burgess should've been sin binned for the 3rd man in, a fuckload of soft penalties, the inconsistancy of Sutton's obstruction try vs Symonds obstruction no try, the GI shoulder charge penalty on Williams which a) wasn't a penalty but more importantly b) if you give that a pen then its a penalty try and the rest of the shit. Klein is a fucking joke. Ruined a good game of football.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Official NRL discussion thread*

In spite of all that Adam Reynolds was again a standout. It's a shame he's going to be overlooked by Pearce for an NSW jumper.

Daley needs to remove Wayne's cock from his mouth/arse and play the form halfback who can help us across the line. Maloney can't do it all on his own.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Official NRL discussion thread*

Media talking about how Wade Graham's clothes weren't professional enough for an interview with ASADA. How about talking about the lack of professionalism on their part by announcing this whole drugs thing months ago, not naming any names initially, then not having completed their investigation they wanted to push back their interviews with players because they don't have enough evidence? Surely thats far less professional than rocking up to an interview in casual clothes. Surely basing your entire case on hearsay and conjecture is less professional.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: Official NRL discussion thread*

Shuddering at the thought of Mason being considered for Origin. Add him to the list of "potential candidates" like Mannah (LOL) and Grant (ROFL) surely not. Tamou, Douglas, Woods and Tolman or Merrin have gotta be the ones to look to.

Also, it's beyond ridiculous that Reynolds is gonna be overlooked for Pearce again. I'll be at game 1 slagging that little talentless sack of shit all match 8*D


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Official NRL discussion thread*

tbf Mason hasn't been _that_ bad this season. Although Matt Scott would fucking mince him


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: Official NRL discussion thread*

he's 33 and he's still not that good, no punch like he used to have, do not want.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: Official NRL discussion thread*

BIG MASON


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Official NRL discussion thread*

He adds a lot more venom than Tim Grant (lol)


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: Official NRL discussion thread*

Grant is another who shouldn't be selected.

Douglas, Tamou, Woods, Tolman, Merrin, White. All better props. Pick from them.

Not Mason, Mannah, Grant, Snowden, Weyman etc.


----------



## WWE Jaiden DBZ (Oct 9, 2010)

*Re: Official NRL discussion thread*

Might as well re-name this the state of origin thread since it's the only thing we talk about.

Fifita is one bloke that NSW should want to pick, made about 250 metres in the Knights game.

And pick some Bunnie players, they're the form club of NSW. Sutton is a gun and deserves a bench spot over Gidley, Merritt on the wing since Morris is injured at the moment. If only the Burgess brothers weren't loyal to England, best props in the game, yes over even Scott and Tamou.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Official NRL discussion thread*

Sutton crumbles when pressured, it's Adam Reynolds whose the spark of the Bunnies side.

With Snake injured, the fullback for game 1 should be Gordon or Hayne. Merritt on the wing is sorely needed, but when sacks of shit like Pearce are publicly named as halfback in spite of BETTER players, nothing is for certain with the current bunch of twats spearheaded by Geoff Carr in charge of the NSWRL.

Daley is clueless and it's not as though we've been even with the Maroons the last 7 years.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Official NRL discussion thread*



Bullseye said:


> Sutton crumbles when pressured, it's Adam Reynolds whose the spark of the Bunnies side.
> 
> With Snake injured, the fullback for game 1 should be Gordon or Hayne. Merritt on the wing is sorely needed, but when sacks of shit like Pearce are publicly named as halfback in spite of BETTER players, nothing is for certain with the current bunch of twats spearheaded by Geoff Carr in charge of the NSWRL.
> 
> Daley is clueless and it's not as though we've been even with the Maroons the last 7 years.


Why pick Merritt when there are a number of better options on offer like Ferguson, Tafua, B. Morris, Gordon, Uate or Hayne?

Merritt scores tries but that's not enough, with edges like the Maroons have I would have no faith in a winger like Merritt out there.

I agree about Sutton though, would think that the combo of Maloney and Pearce (as they play together so often and have good chemistry) or Reynolds and Pearce might be a better option.

I think Reynolds, Morris or Maloney all deserve a spot in the halves over Carney. That comes from a Sharks supporter.

WHO DO I TIP BETWEEN MANLY AND ROOSTERS?! I can't pick it. Leaning towards Roosters despite not having won at Brookvale forever. I know Manly forward pack fires up on a big occasion (look at their performance against Souths).


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Official NRL discussion thread*

Gordon is a fullback, Hayne is a fullback, Taufua isn't nearly ready for SOO. Love the guy but at this point he's only a finisher, his defense is lacking and he's suspect under the high ball. B Moz is injured, Uate can't defend and i'd prefer not to pick him although out of the ones mentioned he'd be better, but Ferguson is one who i'd pick with Josh Morris the other winger. He's come back brilliantly the past few weeks and if he has his head right he could be a class winger for years to come for us.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Official NRL discussion thread*

Hayne plays on the wing already in Origin, could leave him on the wing and have Gordon at fullback. Or pick Ferguson. He seems to fire up and play really well in the big games, as long as he goes out there and does the job/jobs that he's given I don't mind him being picked despite me having an intense hatred for him being a dick to the Sharks lol.


----------



## AussieBoy97 (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: Official NRL discussion thread*

My Queensland Team

Game 1:

1 Billy Slater
2 Darius Boyd
3 Greg Inglis
4 Justin Hodges
5 Brent Tate
6 Johnathan Thurston
7 Cooper Cronk
8 Matthew Scott
9 Cameron Smith (c)
10 Sam Thaiday
11 Nate Myles
12 Ben Te'o
13 Corey Parker

14 Ben Barba
15 Josh Papalii
16 Ashley Harrison
17 David Shillington
18 Chris McQueen
19 Daly Cherry-Evans

Injured: Ben Hannant
Suspended: Dave Taylor


----------



## WWE Jaiden DBZ (Oct 9, 2010)

*Re: Official NRL discussion thread*

Slater, Boyd, Inglis, Tate, Chambers, Thurston, Cronk, Scott, Smith, Shillington, Myles, Te'o, Harrison

Cherry-Evans, Papalli, Taylor, Lillyman, McQueen, Kennedy


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: Official NRL discussion thread*

this would be my NSW side as of now...

Hayne
Merritt
J. Morris
Ferguson
Jennings
Maloney
A. Reynolds
Douglas
Farah
Tamou
Gallen
Hoffman
Bird

Merrin
Lewis
Woods
Gidley

sadly tho, that jobber Mitchell Pearce will get the halfback spot due to Dailey having Wayne's cock permanently lodged in his mouth. And I expect a dud prop like Grant, Mason or Mannah to get picked over Douglas. It's hard to leave Brett Morris out but Ferguson has been on fire lately and offers more, Brett is just a try scorer really.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Official NRL discussion thread*

why do you have 3 centres? j moz, ferguson, jennings. Also fuck Gidley right off. He's garbage. Farah is an 80 minute player, Hinchcliffe or Lewis (who i left off for Hinchcliffe) can fill in there if there's an injury

Gordon
B. Morris
Jennings
J. Morris
Hayne
Maloney
A. Reynolds
Tamou
Farah
Merrin
Watmough
Gallen
Bird

Bench: Hinchcliffe, Woods, Hoffman, Douglas.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Official NRL discussion thread*

Dugan
Hayne
J.Morris
Jennings
Merritt
Maloney
A.Reynolds
Woods
Farah
Tamou
R.Hoffman
Lewis
Gallen
-------------------
Merrin
Watmough
Bird
Hinchcliffe


----------



## WWE Jaiden DBZ (Oct 9, 2010)

*Re: Official NRL discussion thread*

If NSW stick with the majority of their 2012 squad, I'll be happy. Experience will win this years Origin.

Stewart out is a blow, the 1,6,7 and 9 need to be the same as last year.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: Official NRL discussion thread*

I'm resigned to them picking Gidley, and with all the hype around Ferguson I reckon they're gonna pick him, probably on the wing seeing as Hayne will be fullback. Or they'll put Jennings on the wing and stick him in centre.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Official NRL discussion thread*

Surprised more of you don't have Fifita on the bench.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: Official NRL discussion thread*

that's coz he's shit 8*D

nah just don't think he'll get picked tbh.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Official NRL discussion thread*

When he's competing with Woods, Merrin and Tamou, he won't be considered.

I'll love the side if Ben Creagh, Michael Weyman and Beau Scott are not selected. Absolute disgraces to the NSW jumper.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: Official NRL discussion thread*

^ those 3 and you can add Snowden to that list too, and Mannah aswell.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Official NRL discussion thread*

NSW side for game 1 has been leaked

Jarryd Hayne, Blake Ferguson, Josh Morris, Michael Jennings, Brett Morris, James Maloney, Mitchell Pearce, Greg Bird, Luke Lewis, Ryan Hoffman, Paul Gallen, Robbie Farah, James Tamau, Kurt Gidley, Anthony Watmough, Trent Merrin, Andrew Fifita

Gidley and Pearce? fucking really? Gidley has been atrocious this year.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: Official NRL discussion thread*

i'm just glad maloney is in


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: Official NRL discussion thread*

Pearce? Gidley? Fifita? Gallen as prop? 

LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL.

Congrats on number 8 QLD. Die plz Dailey, die.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Official NRL discussion thread*

:hb no Creagh, Weyman or Scott

Fifita could do wonders I guess, especially as a fresh sub to relieve Tamou.


----------



## WWE Jaiden DBZ (Oct 9, 2010)

*Re: Official NRL discussion thread*



Renegade™ said:


> Pearce? Gidley? Fifita? Gallen as prop?
> 
> LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL.
> 
> Congrats on number 8 QLD. Die plz Dailey, die.


Fifita has been averaging 200 metres a game from the bench, his selection is justified.

Gallen at prop, who cares? He'll still have a ripper of a game.

Gidley, I agree makes no sense but the Maroons will probably pick Barba on the bench which will be equally a waste of a spot.

Pearce has a combination with Maloney.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Official NRL discussion thread*

Oh no not another stats junkie?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Official NRL discussion thread*

Fifita has played well tbh. You wouldn't know an inform player with the tripe you support sXe :hayden3


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Official NRL discussion thread*

I never knocked his selection Rus, it was Adam :hayden2

I'm surprised Woods didn't get a bench spot at least, and that Hinchcliffe wasn't picked.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Official NRL discussion thread*

i don't mind, means i can pick Woods in supercoach :side:


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Official NRL discussion thread*

16-10, if Lyon could kick straight it would've been more. Good to get the win but fuck we made it hard on ourselves yet again. Also Tilse is a mong. Glad to see him get a shiner. Some big hits, Matai on Ferguson and Papalii on Buhrer have to be up there for hits of the year.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Official NRL discussion thread*

Choc cleaned him up very well. What I love about footy is that at the end they shook hands and left it out there.

Ashley Klein is the dirt worst official in the game - absolutely terrible performance at the SFS tonight, influenced the result because he's a clueless cunt. Still, I got the tip right 8*D

4/5 so far this weekend, fucking Dragons


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: Official NRL discussion thread*



WWE Jaiden DBZ said:


> Fifita has been averaging 200 metres a game from the bench, his selection is justified.
> 
> Gallen at prop, who cares? He'll still have a ripper of a game.
> 
> ...


Fifita isn't as good as Woods or Douglas tho.

Gallen has said many times he prefers and plays better in the second row.

Gidley is there on reputation and loyalty over form.

Pearce is fucking dogshit and only there coz Laurie has father Wayne's cock perma lodged down his throat. His combo with Maloney isn't much, Maloney does all the good work, Pearce just kicks the ball in the air and tackles. He was exposed tonight, did fuck all for the Roosters.

and LOL @ the Dragons. Penrith pulling some big wins atm.


----------



## WWE Jaiden DBZ (Oct 9, 2010)

*Re: Official NRL discussion thread*



Bullseye said:


> Oh no not another stats junkie?


Bite me.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Official NRL discussion thread*



WWE Jaiden DBZ said:


> Bite me.


Stats mean nothing once you get on the field, son.

Gidley out of origin - hopefully he's replaced by Hinchcliffe or Woods


----------



## WWE Jaiden DBZ (Oct 9, 2010)

*Re: Official NRL discussion thread*

You may be right boy, but the majority of selections are justified and well deserved.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: Official NRL discussion thread*

apparently Sutton is the front runner to replace Gidley.

not a bad player but really, we should've had Woods or Douglas added, another prop.

I'm shocked they didn't pick another undeserved player like Mason or someone.


----------



## WWE Jaiden DBZ (Oct 9, 2010)

*Re: Official NRL discussion thread*

Douglas who?

The last thing that NSW need to do is select some average joe, small fry prop that nobody but yourself seems to take interest in.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Official NRL discussion thread*

Sutton is fucking trash, and not worthy of a bench spot when there are lots of other options who can fill that role perfectly, guys like Woods, Hinchcliffe & Glenn Stewart.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Official NRL discussion thread*

Sutton is alright, but he's nothing special. Better than Gidley at any rate. Stewart already ruled himself out otherwise he'd already be in the team.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: Official NRL discussion thread*



WWE Jaiden DBZ said:


> Douglas who?
> 
> The last thing that NSW need to do is select some average joe, small fry prop that nobody but yourself seems to take interest in.


Luke Douglas you ignorant numpty. You know, the one that did all the hard work the year that lump Snowden got picked? The one who constantly gets overlooked despite being one of the best props in the game. Actually, you probably don't coz you're too obsessed with DEM STATS that don't count for Origin or you just go along with who the media feed you are good.


----------



## WWE Jaiden DBZ (Oct 9, 2010)

*Re: Official NRL discussion thread*



Renegade™;18910777 said:


> Luke Douglas you ignorant numpty. You know, the one that did all the hard work the year that lump Snowden got picked? The one who constantly gets overlooked despite being one of the best props in the game. Actually, you probably don't coz you're too obsessed with DEM STATS that don't count for Origin or you just go along with who the media feed you are good.


Because he's not one of the best props in the game.

Scott and Tamou are better, Sam and George Burgess are better, Parker and Hannant are better, Fifita and Woods are better.

Take DEM stats and shove em up ya clacker, wanker.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Official NRL discussion thread*

fpalm @ selecting Josh Reynolds. He's picked to play 10 minutes, if any. Disgraceful that it still happens.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Official NRL discussion thread*

Rather Reynolds than Sutton seeing as they were set on picking a back.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: Official NRL discussion thread*



WWE Jaiden DBZ said:


> Because he's not one of the best props in the game.
> 
> *Scott* and Tamou are better, *Sam and George Burgess* are better, Parker and *Hannant* are better, Fifita and Woods are better.
> 
> Take DEM stats and shove em up ya clacker, wanker.


what's the point in bringing up QLD players or Englishmen that aren't eligible for NSW? unk2

he's just as good as Woods or Fifita, not my problem you're too ignorant to acknowledge it. 

Reynolds picked :lmao

meh, he'll play 10 mins at most.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Official NRL discussion thread*

After a day to think it over, good on the team being picked and I hope they fucking pump those Maroon egotistical cunts from up north. I just hope the refs don't influence the result like last year (Hodges & Inglis), and well, it's Klein and Hayne so my expectations are ridiculously low for the standard of officiating.

I just hope our guys don't buy into the hype of QLD being effected by JT's kid and Teo bashing that chick, as a shitstorm can unify and motivate a team to excel.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: Official NRL discussion thread*

:lmao dragons.

:lmao soward


----------



## WWE Jaiden DBZ (Oct 9, 2010)

*Re: Official NRL discussion thread*



Renegade™;18979225 said:


> what's the point in bringing up QLD players or Englishmen that aren't eligible for NSW? unk2
> 
> he's just as good as Woods or Fifita, not my problem you're too ignorant to acknowledge it.


:ryback 

Glad to know I get under your skin. :kane

Not happy about Reynolds being picked either.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: Official NRL discussion thread*



WWE Jaiden DBZ said:


> :ryback
> 
> Glad to know I get under your skin. :kane
> 
> Not happy about Reynolds being picked either.


so you're glad to know your ignorance and stupidity is annoying? k.

LOL @ the Dragons

:robben2


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Official NRL discussion thread*

Barnes' miss was beautiful. Soward's was icing on the cake.

I've never seen a coach who appears more clueless than Steven Price. He persists with a Soward/Fien halves combo that is not working, and will not work. Fien isn't a half, and trying to force the issue is crippling to the side. It's a sign he has no clue when Josh Drinkwater is ripping it up for the Cutters in NSW Cup and still having to wait for that crack at first grade.

Oh well, it's only the Dragons, so fuck the lot of them 

Speaking of NSW Cup, Norths vs Cronulla today at 3 should be a fucking belter of a game


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: Official NRL discussion thread*

I love seeing the Dragons fail.


----------



## WWE Jaiden DBZ (Oct 9, 2010)

*Re: Official NRL discussion thread*

I love seeing the Cowboys fail.


----------



## StarJupes (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Official NRL discussion thread*

half time of State Origin first match this happens on Gallen's wikipedia...



> Gallen whinged like a girl when he was placed on report after punching Queensland's Nate Myles twice in the face shortly before halftime in Game One of Origin 2013.


:lmao


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: Official NRL discussion thread*

:lmao gallens a beast 

come on blues!!


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official NRL discussion thread*

:lmao At the Maroons fans blaming the refs. They're always going to make some mistakes, just accept defeat. The penalty count was only 7-5 anyway.


----------



## WWE Jaiden DBZ (Oct 9, 2010)

*Re: Official NRL discussion thread*

Carn Blues!

NSW fully deserved winners, far too good for QLD tonight.


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official NRL discussion thread*

Good game, QLD didn't wake up till late though. But still strong performance by NSW, gauntlet has been laid down


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Official NRL discussion thread*

Beautiful game of origin to watch. NSW started like guns blazing and never really looked back, aside from dropping their concentration for 10-15 minutes in the middle of the 2nd half. Lewis was a very, very fitting man of the match, but also credit to Bird, Gallen, Fifita, Hayne, and yes, even Pearce. Sure we can make improvements, for example ball control and final execution, but who gives a fuck we're 1-0 up and have a great chance to break the drought in 3 weeks time.

Queensland will hit back, it's up to us to counter that and overcome it. Barring injury/suspension, the same 17 should be selected, as there is no point fixing what isn't broken. I feel for Reynolds not getting any game time, makes you wonder why the kid was even picked to begin with.


----------



## WWE Jaiden DBZ (Oct 9, 2010)

*Re: Official NRL discussion thread*

Dumb selection and Daley says he'll be kept for game 2.


----------



## batberg (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official NRL discussion thread*

They need to drop Tamou and bring in Mannah or Mason. Farah looks fit enough so maybe drop Reynolds and give Sutton or Hinchcliffe a run seeing as they can both play in the backrow and Hinchcliffe can play at hooker if need be. Props to Hayne, Lewis, Bird, Pearce and Watmough they had great games oh and Gallen for his 1,2 combo on Myles


----------



## shawnmichaelsisgod (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official NRL discussion thread*

BLUES :mark: :mark: :mark: 

First time posting in this thread, thought I may as well since I'm a huge NRL fan. Great win by the Blues, they looked the better team the entire game, I can't fault anyone's performance since I thought everyone was strong. Good seeing my Rooster boys playing well, especially Jenko who looked dangerous everytime he had the ball. Gonna be tough next game, QLD will throw everything at us but I'm sure we will be ready. If we hold on to the ball I think we will be hard to beat. I really feel for Reynolds, he should of at least been given sometime. 

Ohhh and Gallen :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Official NRL discussion thread*

Mannah is useless though.

The only change that would be needed would be another second rower type for Reynolds. I hope he's retained so he can actually get game time in the second one. Absolutely pathetic that he didn't at least get a run for the last 3 minutes when the win was secured.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Official NRL discussion thread*

don't change a motherfucking thing. Gallen is an 80 minute player, so is Watmough, so is Farah, so is Lewis. We need to come out with the same intensity for game 2. Fucking marked the fuck out when Gallen landed a few on Nate 'The Fivehead' Myles.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Official NRL discussion thread*










:mark:


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Official NRL discussion thread*






boom boom. left right. suck that Myles you cunt.


----------



## batberg (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official NRL discussion thread*



Bullseye said:


> Mannah is useless though.


:ben3 ***** you srs?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Official NRL discussion thread*

Both Mannah and Mason would be horrendous picks for SOO.


----------



## batberg (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official NRL discussion thread*

Mason has lots of Origin experience and his form was great until the Dogs game then he's kinda just slacked off afterwards. Mannah proved that he can play at Origin level in 2011 and it was unfortunate that he wasn't picked again last year or this year. Based on Tamou's performance tonight and club form he would be lucky to be picked for NSW Residents.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Official NRL discussion thread*

Neither are better than at least 3 props (ie Woods, Douglas, and Grant). Mason is a broken down hack at this point. When your best quality is far and away leadership then you're fucking done as an elite player.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: Official NRL discussion thread*

absolutely ridiculous statement to suggest either Mannah or Mason are worthy of Origin. Mason is done, 33, and has no future. Plus he's just not that good, and the press have latched onto one or two decent games and over hyped him beyond belief.

Mannah proved the other year that he SHOULDN'T ever be reconsidered for SOO, he's just not got the punch and like Weyman, Snowden etc has no punch, nor skill to do anything, which is what's required from props at Origin.

The ones NSW should look to bring in are Woods, Douglas or even Grant. Not Mannah or Mason :lmao.

Great win for us last night, even with Pearce in the side, awesome defensive display. QLD looked so lax.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Official NRL discussion thread*










could watch that all day :lol


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

*Re: Official NRL discussion thread*

Gallens an absolute mutt. Hits Myles with cheap high shot, a swinging arm while he's on the ground then throws punches when he wasn't ready for them. His punches had little effect anyway, maybe he should learn how to box. I hope he gets cleared for game 2 so he can get the same treatment back with interest.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Official NRL discussion thread*

Myles purposeful headbutts aren't grubby? Get outta here.


----------



## WWE Jaiden DBZ (Oct 9, 2010)

*Re: Official NRL discussion thread*

Game 2 can't come quick enough.


----------



## batberg (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official NRL discussion thread*

So a clean 1 on 1 fight is a dog act as opposed to this? Fucking Queenslanders..









Mannah does his job as he has to, he doesn't need to be flashy to be good just look at the likes of Civinoceva, Webcke, Scott and many of the other great Origin front rowers, they just hit the ball up and get the occasional offload. Mason brings alot of aggression to the table something that the Blues have lacked for the past few years, with the exception of Bird and Gallen.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: Official NRL discussion thread*

all I can say is thank god you're not a selector unk2


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Official NRL discussion thread*

Aggression means sweet fuck all when you can't gain any metres when you hit up a ball. Mannah is not a good player. Neither has any business at the Origin level.



BULLY said:


> Gallens an absolute mutt. Hits Myles with cheap high shot, a swinging arm while he's on the ground then throws punches when he wasn't ready for them. His punches had little effect anyway, maybe he should learn how to box. I hope he gets cleared for game 2 so he can get the same treatment back with interest.


Have a fucking whinge lad. Myles is the fucking king of the cheap shot. Myles wasn't ready for the punches? fuck out of here son. He got up shoving Gallen, squared up and Gallen smacked him. As for their effect, Myles face tells a different story today. Gallen got a 1 game ban so he's only out for this week against the Storm. 






Don't hate Gallen for the simple fact that Queensland got dicked last night because Thurston is injured and way out of form, their forwards are soft, and they have no fucking heart. All they do is cheap shot, headbutt and twist knees in tackles. They got rattled when NSW gave it back to them.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Official NRL discussion thread*

I hope we win game 2 so the third one is a dead rubber and just an 80-minute countdown party to dat trophy :mark:


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: Official NRL discussion thread*

I can't see us winning up in QLD, after that display the Maroons will wanna make it up and in front of their own fans too, I think we'll be looking at a decider for game 3.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

*Re: Official NRL discussion thread*

I didn't see the headbutts you are referring to, I know there were some last year. And if a queensland player does some dog shit I'll call them out for it. Two wrongs don't make a right. I'm not sure that nate myles was ready for the punches either, he had his hands by his side if you watch the footage. As for the way Queensland played, they had a bad first half but played a superior second half, unfortunately decisions didn't go our way. I'm certain we'll be back in game 2. Don't get too cocky. It's only the first game, let's see how you fare in Brisbane.

Also lol @ anyone who thinks Mason can play origin in 2013.


----------



## batberg (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official NRL discussion thread*



Rush said:


> Aggression means sweet fuck all when you can't gain any metres when you hit up a ball. Mannah is not a good player. Neither has any business at the Origin level.


This season so far, Mannah has made 1373m from 146 hit ups which is an average of around 9.4m per carry and Tamou makes 1602m from 171 hit ups so his average is around 9.36m which isn't much difference but Mannah has made close to 100 tackles more than Tamou this season as well. I'd be interested to see the mistake rate between the two, Tamou seems very disinterested whenever he's playing and makes sloppy mistakes. Tamou is a much better player than Mannah when he wants to be but the thing is he doesn't so why reward somebody for having potential when you have someone who is willing to put more in? I'd keep the squad as it is for game 2 but if Tamou keeps it up he needs to be dropped as a wake up call. Its probably not worth arguing Willies case because his form has been shit since their game against the Dogs.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: Official NRL discussion thread*

NSW Blues team for State of Origin II:

1. Josh Dugan (St George Illawarra)
2. Brett Morris (St George Illawarra)
3. Michael Jennings (Sydney)
4. Josh Morris (Canterbury)
5. Blake Ferguson (Canberra)
6. James Maloney (Sydney)
7. Mitchell Pearce (Sydney)
8. Paul Gallen (c) (Cronulla)
9. Robbie Farah (vc) (Wests Tigers)
10. Aaron Woods (Wests Tigers)
11. Ryan Hoffman (Melbourne)
12. Luke Lewis (Cronulla)
13. Greg Bird (Gold Coast)

Interchange:
14. Andrew Fifita (Cronulla)
15. Trent Merrin (St George Illawarra)
16. Josh Reynolds (Canterbury)
17. Anthony Watmough (Manly)


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Official NRL discussion thread*

fuck josh reynolds. cunt should be dropped for his fucking dive on friday. Thats more disgraceful than the punches that they're banning


----------



## WWE Jaiden DBZ (Oct 9, 2010)

*Re: Official NRL discussion thread*

Congrats to Woods and Dugan.

Reynolds get lost.

Rush, that wasn't why the footy match was lost.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Official NRL discussion thread*

no, the ref giving him a try when he was miles short was. Hayne fucking handed them 8 points they didn't deserve.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: Official NRL discussion thread*

:lmao it's hilarious when Manly lose and RUSH always has a bitch 

8*D

also, no surprise to see Woods in for Tamou and Dugan in for Hayne. Shame that Hayne is out tho, he was brilliant game 1. Ahwell.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Official NRL discussion thread*

did you even watch the game?






Bale and Suarez would be fucking proud of that dive.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: Official NRL discussion thread*

come on now, he defs milked it but the ref had already called held yet Stewart persists with the tackle and gets punished for it. Fully deserved :troll


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Official NRL discussion thread*

:jt7

he's a dirty, diving, grubby little cunt.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Official NRL discussion thread*

I'd laugh at Manly whinging if it wasn't legitimate. Reynolds' 'try' being awarded was a fucking joke, as was the decision to penalise. Even if Foran hadn't been done for running his mouth, DOgs would still have likley popped a FG to win.


----------



## batberg (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official NRL discussion thread*

Channel 7 will be hosting the World Cup. Any predictions about whos going to be on commentary? Maybe Jason Stevens to do colour commentary and idk who would do play by play, hopefully not AFL personnel.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Official NRL discussion thread*

^ Bullshit if true, those cunts at 7 are clueless. I just really, REALLY hope that Fox Sports also show the games over network TV.

Whomever gets it though would just probably use the UK commentary to cut down expenses.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Nathan Merritt proves you don't pick a guy in origin because he's nice. You also don't pick a guy on Greg Inglis' wing who can't defend to save himself.

Fuck me that was bad, 2 of Queenslands 4 tries came directly from his failures. Cut those out and it'd be 2 tries to 1, put Hayne in there and you may of stopped that extremely soft first try from Thaiday.

Woods was okay but not great, I'd like to see him keep his spot for game 3, Fifita was great again, Farrah was the only player with any semblance of a kicking game. It was a combination of QLD playing very well and us playing absolutely terribly.

fpalm


----------



## WWE Jaiden DBZ (Oct 9, 2010)

We made some basic school boy errors there and at the end of the day that cost us pretty dearly. We probably lost it in the second half. We had our opportunities to mount some pressure and maybe score some points and take some petrol out of the maroons tank, but we just failed to capitalize on that and we just didn't earn any right to put points on the board.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

We lost it in the first 20 minutes through failing to execute the basics of tackling and holding on to the ball.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Bullseye said:


> We lost it in the first 20 minutes through failing to execute the basics of tackling and holding on to the ball.


that + a few very soft penalties


----------



## batberg (Jan 5, 2013)

Yeah, Aaron "No Metres" Woods was great :hayden3

Nah but I guess the ref allowing Queensland players to rush up before they even played the ball was a factor in Woods' lack of impact. Also, Sterlo and Gus fuck me off big time. They try so hard to be as unbiased as possible towards NSW and end up sounding like theyre riding Queenslands dicks, especially Gus after the two sin binnings saying the two Queensland players didn't deserve to be sin binned implying that Greg Bird deserved it. Fair enough if Tate didn't get sinbinned but Hodges deserved to be binned after those dog shots on Merrin.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Merrit had a mare, Pearce just showed why he surely can't get picked again, what a dogshit performance.

Ref was loving QLD for the first 25 mins too tho.

Also Bird and Tate didn't deserve the bin, only Merrin and Hodges. Gould saying Hodges didn't deserve it was :lmao


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Ironically that brawl only started b/c they "couldn't" punch on with Slater when he elbowed Pearce.

Merritt was gash, Pearce was Pearce, got to love the refs though. Mal whinges about them from game 1 so they decide only 7m is how far back Queensland needs to get. Offsides galore.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

It'll add spice to the third game though. Shayne Hayne needs to be deregistered as an official though, complete clueless cunt.

It's an easy fix for Origin if Ferguson isn't allowed back - Snake at fullback and Hayne on the wing, or Dugan at fullback and Hayne on the wing. Daley will stick with Pearce, relaxing with another slurp of Wayne's dick, which will be shithouse and leave the form halfback of the competition watching on TV.


----------



## batberg (Jan 5, 2013)

They need Haynes defence at the back though, Dugan and Stewart don't have the instinct to wrap the ball up or get their bodies in the way of the line. But I think we can all agree Origin is no place for a 4'2, 20 kg soaking wet manlet, especially on Inglis' side of the field.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

fuck Origin 2 was a horrible game. Not just b/c we lost the game but i had my supercoach team pretty much set. Full of guns, would've been an easy run for awhile. Instead Gallen gets injured, Maloney is injured, Smith is injured and Merrin is suspended. Fucking bullshit 



batberg said:


> They need Haynes defence at the back though, Dugan *and Stewart don't have the instinct to wrap the ball up or get their bodies in the way of the line.* But I think we can all agree Origin is no place for a 4'2, 20 kg soaking wet manlet, especially on Inglis' side of the field.


have you actually watched Manly play at all? Stewart is a good defender.


----------



## batberg (Jan 5, 2013)

He's a good cover tackler, but his goal line defence is no where near the level it should be at.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

so Hayne is out, McManus on the wing, not a bad replacement, but would rather Hayne be fit and at FB as Dugan was gash game 2. Gallen named at prop despite not being fit. Desparate Dailey. Bird is a doubt, Cordner as a possible replacement? Really?

Pearce still there :lol

must be his last chance, surely.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

McManus is an awful, awful choice. Scores 4 tries against hapless Titans defence and suddenly he's GOAT? Get the fuck out of here.

Renegade needs to watch some Roosters games, Cordner is a great player and fits the origin mould quite well.

If/when we lose, it'll be Pearce's last origin I hope. Same with Dugan. Undeserving hacks disgracing the jersey.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

I don't really rate Cordner that much, I've seen plenty of games, he seems like Greg Bird lite without the ball playing skills that Bird has. He's a better pick than those hacks Creagh and Scott mind you so I'm not complaining too much, Bird has to play tho. McManus has the height to deal with the high ball that Merrit didn't. He's not an awful choice, you should watch some Knights games 8*D


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

I watch all games, even those with the hapless Knights :terry

McManus can catch dem high balls, but can he tackle Boyd and prevent his tries from the same old movement?


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

sure he can, aslong as he doesnt bunch in like Merrit did (or was told to whatevs). 

hope that scum Slater cops a cheeky one on the chin, fully deserves it.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

McManus is average but i'm struggling to think of anyone else.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

so Gallen out and Woods in. Also they've replaced Reynolds with Cordner.

interesting.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Reynolds' role has been a cover in case Farah got tired, so essentially it was useless. Cordner is a very smart decision as he runs it hard, tackles hard, and has that 'origin' player feel about him, especially with the NSW Under 20's last year.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

hey RUSH where you at?

thoughts about us getting mauled in Origin again this year?

oh and the BIG ONE tomorrow night, Knights vs Manly 8*D


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

we're going to get killed as per usual. Should have won it last year, now everyone is horribly out of form/injured.

lelKnights. We have 75% of our key players missing, will still handle you easy.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

we never had a chance last year with that shit cunt Pearce at half back.

surely Daley won't pick him this year, not only has he been shitter than usual, but that incident last week has to be the platform to move on from someone living off his father's name.

Adam Reynolds or Trent Hodkinson surely at half, with Maloney or Josh Reynolds at 5/8.

Hayne
Tupou
Jennings
J. Morris
B. Morris
J. Reynolds
A. Reynolds
Woods
Farah
Tamou
Gallen
T-Rex
Merrin

Lewis
Tolman
Watmough
Hoffman

Farrah is an 80 minute player but having Lewis on the bench who's a decent ball player would be a good option incase either he or one of the halves unfortunately gets injured, he can fill in. Tupou i'm not a massive fan of but really Taufua, McManus, Hopoate, Mansour or Richards aren't any better so that's a bit of a lottery for that wing spot.

time to freshen the halves, I'd be happy with Maloney at 5/8 instead of Josh who I find a fairly unremarkable player in regards to creativity, but he does have that bite for Origin.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

roosters are pathetic


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

KENNY. nice to see you pop up.

Roosters are being found out after last season.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

RENEY

They definitely are. Gotta say though, Thurston what a player.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

That Pearce incident was such bullshit, he did absolutely nothing. Taufua and Mansour are absolutely better than Tupou. Team i'd go with would be something like:

Hayne
B.Morris
Jennings
J.Morris
Taufua
Maloney
Hodkinson
Woods
Farah
Tamou
Gallen
Hoffman
Lewis

Interchange: Merrin, T.Sims, Watmough, J.Reynolds


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

who gives a fuck? he's a piece of shit hack of a player and needs to be eradicated from NSW. whatever reasons that come up are better than none.

Taufua is a bit suspect defensively I'd give Mansour the edge on that, he has to carry that jobber Soward every week on his edge and still looks solid. Don't agree on Tariq Sims, very hot and cold player. usually more cold than hot.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Tariq Sims could be swapped out for Fensom, Cordner etc but i reckon he has a bit of mongrel which goes a long way in Origin.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

*YEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSS*


----------



## WWE Jaiden DBZ (Oct 9, 2010)

Fucking incredible, after 8 or 9 years we finally did it. Bravo blues, bravo.


----------



## Art Vandaley (Jan 9, 2006)

Just popping in to gloat. Sucked in QLD.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

RIP Todd Carney.

As a Sharks fan I'm not sure how to feel. At least this frees up $650k a year.


----------



## SOR (Aug 29, 2013)

Didn't know we had an NRL thread here on WF.

Any Roosters fans here?


----------



## AussieBoy97 (Jan 6, 2013)

Just a few weeks until 2015 kicks off! Predictions? Feel like the Sharks might be a dark horse side this year, Melbourne & Manly might slide. Brisbane might disappoint under Bennett, I reckon he's lost his touch! - he is 65 years old now. Hopeful of a grand final appearance from the Cowboys.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Manly aren't sliding anywhere. We still have the best backline in the competition. Hopefully Burgess and Mateo can improve from previous seasons at a new club. 

Sharks will make the finals if everyone stays fit, they won't win the comp. Roosters will be right up there again.


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

Cameron Smith finds new ways to break my heart each and every year. I doubt this year will be any different. If Melbourne can get/stay healthy and survive the Origin period than I have hope we can do something in the finals. Slater needs to stop dropping the ball, Smith needs to get on the field and everyone on the team needs to move out of the way and let Cronk be amazing.

Manly will still be one of the top teams in the league. I'll never count out a team that has Jamie Lyon just based on him be phenomenal when they need him most. Souths will be right up there again, they'll probably get back to the final and win it. I think if Souths get to the final they'll beat anybody if Reynolds doesn't hurt himself again.

Cowboys are hilarious to watch. The drama they have faced the last 3 years could only happen to them. It makes the finals better to see the best players competing so I hope they make it and I can't wait to hear who Thurston blames the loss on this time.


----------



## StarJupes (Feb 25, 2012)

Daly Cherry Evans leaving to go to the Titans has to be one of my least favourite moments as a Manly fan.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Cherry Evans to the Titans :lol

hey RUS, how does that feel?

also Souths are gonna be too strong this season again I think


----------



## Haydosgooner (Jan 12, 2015)

Rush said:


> Manly aren't sliding anywhere. We still have the best backline in the competition. Hopefully Burgess and Mateo can improve from previous seasons at a new club.
> 
> Sharks will make the finals if everyone stays fit, they won't win the comp. Roosters will be right up there again.


Lol, Manly are fucked mate.


----------



## Haydosgooner (Jan 12, 2015)

StarJupes said:


> Daly Cherry Evans leaving to go to the Titans has to be one of my least favourite moments as a Manly fan.


I'm not even a Manly fan and I am still disappointed in this.


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

Manly surely can't lose both Cherry-Evans and Foran. That's reaching Raiders level of stars jumping ship.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Renegade™ said:


> Cherry Evans to the Titans :lol
> 
> hey RUS, how does that feel?
> 
> also Souths are gonna be too strong this season again I think


Cherry-Evans? Never heard of the bloke. You must be talking about Yoko :evil

As i put on facey/twitter, we lost Stewart to try and keep DCE causing Watmough to leave + probably going to get Foran to leave. Now he fucks off anyway. What a cunt. Seriously, is there a bigger cunt in the NRL right now? Hope he enjoys his 2011 premiership ring because he's never getting another sniff of one now he's at the Titans. 



Frieza said:


> Manly surely can't lose both Cherry-Evans and Foran. That's reaching Raiders level of stars jumping ship.


I really hope that DCE leaving will get Foran to stay. Foran/Littlejohn is still a very good halves pairing.


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

The thing about Cherry-Evans leaving is that he's going from the championship glory of Manly to a club currently dealing with a drug scandal. I understand he's getting money and I'm all for players going where the money is but try and pick a team that isn't shit.

Excited for Storm vs. Dragons on Monday. Hopefully Smith has spent time learning how to get the ball between the goal posts. Only been asking him to do so since 2006.


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

DCE has his premiership. He's moving close to home and is earning (for NRL) an obscene amount of money. I'm sure he's happy going to the Coast. For the time being any way. As long as he makes Origin and Australian squads, he'll be happy.


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

Lariatoh! said:


> DCE has his premiership. He's moving close to home and is earning (for NRL) an obscene amount of money. I'm sure he's happy going to the Coast. For the time being any way. As long as he makes Origin and Australian squads, he'll be happy.


To be fair they should get him a book or something to read while he's waiting for Thurston or Cronk to retire instead of making him watch from the bench and then play some random position in the last ten minutes of the game.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Lariatoh! said:


> DCE has his premiership. He's moving close to home and is earning (for NRL) an obscene amount of money. I'm sure he's happy going to the Coast. For the time being any way. As long as he makes Origin and Australian squads, he'll be happy.


The bloke is 26, he's coming into his peak, he should be after more premierships rather than lining his pockets. Shame he's a money grabbing whore :draper2


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

I Agree, however everything has changed. It's not even about League anymore. It's about the money. Code hopping, actually correction, sport hopping (Mundine went to boxing) and trying to earn as much money as you can before that horrible age of what? 36? 

Hayne has gone to the U.S, Hunt has been to the AFL and now to Union, it's all about money. Do these kids want to be immortals or rich? It's a frigging tough question. Like someone said, DCE can sit and wait for Cronk and Thurston to retire,but in the meantime he can make serious coin playing for a club like the Titans in the meantime. To these kids maybe winning premierships mean nothing when you are getting paid a million a season.


----------



## StarJupes (Feb 25, 2012)

i can't hate Cherry Evans :jose

please don't go


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

But everyone hates Manly, so good for DCE hahahahaha


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Hayne is getting far less money in the NFL than he did at the Eels. 

Its also not like Manly were offering peanuts. DCE's already on 500k a year, would have been improved + the chance to win more premierships. Instead he went for 1 mil a season to the club which has been ripped apart by a cocaine scandal. Just a little comparison between Manly and the Titans since DCE has been playing NRL;

2011 - Manly (2nd, won the GF), Titans (16th, won the spoon)
2012 - Manly (4th, knocked out in prelim final), Titans (11th)
2013 - Manly (4th, lost the GF), Titans (9th)
2014 - Manly (2nd, knocked out in semi final), Titans (14th)

Makes no sense from any sort of footballing perspective which is what annoys me more than anything about it. Just a pure money grab.


Cherry-Evans is going to get the fuck booed out of him at Brookie this weekend. Going to be hilarious.


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

But it's now a business and every league player, or athlete, really is looking at what can I get in the limited amount of years my body can take. Hayneis getting paid less for the potential of being paid big coin. That's his gamble. 

Are you really going to rag on a guy for being paid double what he's currently getting right now? Manly's glory days may be behind them, they just got thrashed by a team of nobodies on Friday night. Titans maybe wooden spooners but, but DCE is going to make sure his family is provided for. 

Don't hate too much people.


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

Cherry-Evans may have wanted a shorter season?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Lariatoh! said:


> But it's now a business and every league player, or athlete, really is looking at what can I get in the limited amount of years my body can take. Hayneis getting paid less for the potential of being paid big coin. That's his gamble.
> 
> Are you really going to rag on a guy for being paid double what he's currently getting right now? Manly's glory days may be behind them, they just got thrashed by a team of nobodies on Friday night. Titans maybe wooden spooners but, but DCE is going to make sure his family is provided for.
> 
> Don't hate too much people.


Hayne is too old to make big coin in NFL. His situation isn't about money at all. 

Why would i not be annoyed at the bloke who single-handedly blew up a successful team that i support to chase money at another club? He's getting paid double what he's on now, but Manly weren't offering him another contract of 500k :kobe


----------



## GGGGGGGG_G_UNIT (Jul 28, 2014)

I LOVE this sport but the politics are killing me ! the drugs is my biggest source of anger, If your going to let the players take drugs DON'T tell me about it, I always assumed they were but i DO NOT want it confirmed ! it kills my vibe ! 

Then you have to deal with all the fuckery with the rules and the video ref ! it drives me crazy 

Do you want to know what the most offensive part is ? these asada clowns basically telling kids if they want to succeed in sports they need to take drugs ! Even the guys that caught only got 2 years, thats a slap on the wrist ! 

The whole things a joke, and people wonder why im always so negative, how does one be positive about this !? if they lance armstronged the cheats it would of all been worth it but anything less is insulting to everyone and a waste of time !


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

2 year ban is standard worldwide for people caught for a first time offence for performance enhancing drugs. I think they may be making it 4 years for a first time offence in the future/might have already been put into place. Lance Armstrong is the worst example you could use for how to punish drug cheats given that he was retired before they even caught him.


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

Manly should have met his asking price (1 mil is more than fair). If I were responsible for player recruitment in a shunned club like the Raiders, I guarantee you I would have DCE playing for me next season. I'd inflate the market with my top tier contract/s. Right now, they're modest.

Manly should have worked all of this out last season. Get the leadership group together (Stewart brothers, Watmough, Lyon, Matai), and openly work out the contracts. Brett's 600k seems like a good mark for Glenn and Watmough. There would be plenty of money left over. 

The next move would be to agree on the marquee player: DCE or Foran? If there's any truth to the rumours, they would have taken Foran over DCE. Give him the big contract (DCE is encouraged to look elsewhere), and everyone's happy. Let them form the roster that they want. It's probably unprecedented, but they would take less coin for that kind of control. Dumb cunts are obviously running the show.


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

The Cowboys though.. :booklel

Couldn't even get more than 4 points.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

eyebrowmorroco said:


> Manly should have met his asking price (1 mil is more than fair). If I were responsible for player recruitment in a shunned club like the Raiders, I guarantee you I would have DCE playing for me next season. I'd inflate the market with my top tier contract/s. Right now, they're modest.
> 
> Manly should have worked all of this out last season. Get the leadership group together (Stewart brothers, Watmough, Lyon, Matai), and openly work out the contracts. Brett's 600k seems like a good mark for Glenn and Watmough. There would be plenty of money left over.
> 
> The next move would be to agree on the marquee player: DCE or Foran? If there's any truth to the rumours, they would have taken Foran over DCE. Give him the big contract (DCE is encouraged to look elsewhere), and everyone's happy. Let them form the roster that they want. It's probably unprecedented, but they would take less coin for that kind of control. Dumb cunts are obviously running the show.


lel. You think Manly should spend 1 mil on DCE? Salary cap is 5.5 mil + 600k marquee player bonus. So you think they should blow 1/6th of their cap on 1 halfback? Really? Because you know Foran would want an equally high wage especially as he already earns 650k, Lyon is on a huge wage, Stewart is on a huge wage, Matai is on a decent wage, Buhrer is on a decent wage. Under your proposed cap plan Manly has a 5/8th, a halfback and sweet fuck all for the rest of the 25 man squad, of which the absolute minimum wage is 52.5k-55k. 

Watmough's contract for this year was worth 800k as it was backloaded. So if you add them up, 800k + DCE's 500k, Foran's 650k, Stewart brothers 600k each, Lyon 600k then you get a grand total of 3.75mil spent on 6 players leaving not much for the other 19, and you think Manly have dumb cunts running the show? Laughable. You would run any club into the ground by overspending on stars leaving you with no depth whatsoever. 

What they should have done last season was told DCE that if he wants a higher paying contract rather than a structured deal like every Manly player got to keep together the core of quality players then he could look elsewhere. Would have kept Watmough happy, Glenn Stewart could have been resigned on a cheaper deal and backloaded it for next year after DCE leaves, promote Littlejohn who showed he has great potential last season and we'd be sorted. 

With the NRL taking control of the Titans i can't help but feel this deal is very suss and i wouldn't be at all surprised to find that the NRL has some kind of agreement with DCE to get him even more cash.


----------



## Haydosgooner (Jan 12, 2015)

Lariatoh! said:


> DCE has his premiership. He's moving close to home and is earning (for NRL) an obscene amount of money. I'm sure he's happy going to the Coast. For the time being any way. As long as he makes Origin and Australian squads, he'll be happy.


He could of went to Cronulla on similar money, pretty shit themselves on and off the field but stand a bigger chance for a premiership than the fucking Titans.

Plus Gold Coast is about 800ks away from Mackay. :lol


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

The biggest problem is that he (DCE) still has a full season at manly before he goes, so that is going to be a huge distraction. For him, he doesn't want to get injured, and for his team who don't know if they can count on him. 

And then there's the Manly fans who are vicious. He won't get a good reception (understatement) this year... It's going to be something to watch.


----------



## Haydosgooner (Jan 12, 2015)

Lariatoh! said:


> The biggest problem is that he (DCE) still has a full season at manly before he goes, so that is going to be a huge distraction. For him, he doesn't want to get injured, and for his team who don't know if they can count on him.
> 
> And then there's the Manly fans who are vicious. He won't get a good reception (understatement) this year... It's going to be something to watch.


Yep he will cop it.

The two players to swap sides next year who have a full season ahead of them, also have the two most unforgiving fan bases in the comp. :lol


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Up the Roosters :mark:


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

*The Bulldogs losing is always fun to watch especially after the finals last year where Melbourne decided to just piss away the season. Not on the Penrith bandwagon that seems to have taken over the NRL. Must be all that free milk they've been giving out.*


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

Rush said:


> lel. You think Manly should spend 1 mil on DCE? Salary cap is 5.5 mil + 600k marquee player bonus. So you think they should blow 1/6th of their cap on 1 halfback? Really? Because you know Foran would want an equally high wage especially as he already earns 650k, Lyon is on a huge wage, Stewart is on a huge wage, Matai is on a decent wage, Buhrer is on a decent wage. Under your proposed cap plan Manly has a 5/8th, a halfback and sweet fuck all for the rest of the 25 man squad, of which the absolute minimum wage is 52.5k-55k.
> 
> Watmough's contract for this year was worth 800k as it was backloaded. So if you add them up, 800k + DCE's 500k, Foran's 650k, Stewart brothers 600k each, Lyon 600k then you get a grand total of 3.75mil spent on 6 players leaving not much for the other 19, and you think Manly have dumb cunts running the show? Laughable. You would run any club into the ground by overspending on stars leaving you with no depth whatsoever.
> 
> ...


Firstly, Watmough's final season of his staggered contract was 900k. Secondly, the minimum for a top 25 player is around 80k. Your absolute minimium most likely refers to the second tier cap; which highlights there is even more money that clubs can draw on. 

The NRL cap for future seasons is always a fluid thing (probably most heavily determined by their tv deals) The cap is being set at 7 mil in two seasons time. Someone like Sandow signed a 550k deal in 2012 under the Eels' 4.4 mil allocated cap for that season. He makes the same amount this season under a 6.55 mil cap. He isn't given the difference on the percentage increase. That's something that clubs need to exploit. 

I think most teams, in order to attract a top player, need to review their structure when it comes to recruitment and retention. If we were to consider the model used in other sports, like the NBA, you'll find two premier players like a DCE, Folau or Hayne are taking up the bulk of the cap. I would say you could pay them as much as 1.8 mil each (!) and still field a competitive team, of which at least 15 of the top 25 would be on a minimum. That's far more extreme than what I'm suggesting for Manly. It would force other clubs to follow suit if they plan to stay competive in the market. 

There's heaps of talented players in NSW/QLD Cup. Think about Brad Davis and his success at Tweed Heads. The guy was an incredible playmaker, and yet he only played a handful of NRL due to being "too slow" or "too old". He could have been one of the better playmakers of his time. How about Dane Hogan? He was being touted as the next big thing. A few short years later, he wasn't even in the top 25 despite consistently playing well. Those guys and their stories are common. 

It's a big issue when a guy who is considered one of the best players in the game only fields two serious offers. It suggests that clubs are poorly managing their rosters. If the bulk of your money was invested in a smaller group of players, you would have that money coming off the books in a 3-4 year cycle. That's a lot of money freed up at once to attack the best off-contract players in the game.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Good luck trying to sign 15 people on minimum wage and field a competitive side. Good luck trying to find anyone outside absolute rookies or journeymen players who would want to even play for that little. If you want to pay 1.8 mil a year for any 1 player then quite frankly you're an idiot and any club will be thankful you're nowhere near their administration. 

NSW Cup and Queensland Cup are not full of talented players. There are the blokes at the fringes of the NRL side that play in it that are solid, but outside that there are not many that will come in and give you a massive boost.


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

Thought that Melbourne's defence was really good tonight especially with the Dragons being in attacking position nearing the end of the first half and start of the second. 10 Errors and 9 Penalties needs to be sorted out. Smith with 50 tackles continues to be the best player on the team and the glue that holds the team together. Don't even want to think about what it would have been like if he had missed 4-6 weeks.

Melbourne's defence tonight is a good sign and I think we should be able to beat Manly next Saturday.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

how about DEM KNIGHTS ay fellas? 

8*D


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

Rush said:


> Good luck trying to sign 15 people on minimum wage and field a competitive side. Good luck trying to find anyone outside absolute rookies or journeymen players who would want to even play for that little. If you want to pay 1.8 mil a year for any 1 player then quite frankly you're an idiot and any club will be thankful you're nowhere near their administration.
> 
> NSW Cup and Queensland Cup are not full of talented players. There are the blokes at the fringes of the NRL side that play in it that are solid, but outside that there are not many that will come in and give you a massive boost.


 It's not a model I would use for Manly or the Broncos, but a team like the Raiders would have benefited from it. It's the kind of model I would use if I'm starting a franchise from scratch. 

I'm under the impression that you believe Manly doesn't have the room to give DCE 1 mil. That's laughable. You guys have an abundance of space next season. Lyon is the only one who'd be on similar money to Brett Stewart, which is under what you would given your top couple of players. Ballin, Hiku, Lawrence, Matai, Taufau... are the only other guys making any serious money. I'm not counting Mateo and Mason because it was their decision to sign them knowing that you would need space for DCE and Foran. Stewart and Watmough leaving should have made it easy for you to retain the pair.

Your club is being woefully run. Rumour has it Glenn wasn't even made an offer! And Toovey hasn't had a say in recruitment/retention. You should be filthy.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Glenn wasn't made an offer because we have no room.

Foran is on 650k, DCE is on 500k, Lyon is on serious coin and Stewart is on 600k, Matai is on serious coin, Buhrer is getting up there, Ballin would be up there, Hiku and Taufua are on decent wages. It also not about what we theoretically could pay for a player. Its about if you give this guy 1 mil then others will also be after more money.

If we gave DCE 1 million a season then Foran would want the exact same money. So of the 6 mil cap thats 2 mil out of it already. Now put aside the issue of people wanting to earn better wages each contract, if we resigned players based off their current wages then we'd have:

Foran + DCE: 1 million
Stewart: 600k
Lyon: 600k (or somewhere around there)
Matai: last contract was worth 250k a season, say he got a pay rise in his previous deal to be around 300-350k which is a reasonable assumption given that in that time he's a NZ international, and we won the premiership)
Buhrer, Ballin, Hiku, Taufua: say 300k each which is a reasonable estimate imo.

Thats already a spend of 3.75 million and we haven't even got to Lawrence, Horo, Williams, Mason, Mateo, Symonds, Blair, and the rest of the 25 man squad. Now Watmough was on 800k for this last year and we still have a good chunk of that in our cap for this season, G.Stewart was on a ridiculous amount as well due to back loading and you think we could have resigned Glenn as well as paying through the nose for DCE and Foran? Give me a break.

Fact of the matter is yes, you can sign these players but you need the players to be flexible, take small pay cuts and stay together like a unit. We had that for years with players earning less than they're worth to keep the core of the side together but knowing that they'd still be earning a good wage and have a good chance at a premiership. DCE has come in going "give me my money" and fucked it all up. The only good thing to come of this saga is that we might be able to keep Foran now that DCE is fucking off.


----------



## Haydosgooner (Jan 12, 2015)

Sorry Rush but Foran has just signed a 4 year deal with Parra.

Both halves gone just like that, wow.


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

Manly/Melbourne is going to be fun this week. Can't wait to hear the reaction from the Brookvale crowd on Saturday for both Cherry-Evans and Foran.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Fuck it. Chuck DCE and Foran together in NSW Cup for the rest of the year. Play Littlejohn and whoever our under 20's 5/8th is. Lussick, Hoppa, Sandow and the rest of the highly paid Eels players who are off contract must be shitting themselves. Hoppa is on 800k, Lussick is on 450k, Sandow is on 550k, so the Eels aren't resigning any of them on anything close to that wage.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

:lmao Manly crumbling


----------



## Haydosgooner (Jan 12, 2015)

Rush said:


> Fuck it. Chuck DCE and Foran together in NSW Cup for the rest of the year. Play Littlejohn and whoever our under 20's 5/8th is. Lussick, Hoppa, Sandow and the rest of the highly paid Eels players who are off contract must be shitting themselves. Hoppa is on 800k, Lussick is on 450k, Sandow is on 550k, *so the Eels aren't resigning any of them on anything close to that wage.*


Eels can't resign them, only the players can do that themselves.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

resign, as in re-sign. I'd have thought that the meaning would have been obvious :jt3


----------



## Haydosgooner (Jan 12, 2015)

I knew exactly what you meant buddy. :lol

I was taking the piss because the way you misspelt it, it means the complete opposite to re-sign.


----------



## Haydosgooner (Jan 12, 2015)

That's better boys.

Besides the little blip where we let Parra score a couple, it was a thoroughly convincing win.

B-Moz has fitted into the no.1 spot perfectly already, he the exact type of player we needed to make another tilt at the premiership. Perrett was solid at fullback last year but he is at home on the wing and he was great their tonight. 

Tolman beasted it, such an underrated forward.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Tolman is a brilliant prop and should no doubt partner Woods at Origin this year, with Tamou not being the player he used to be and Gallen past his best. Those 2 with Fifita off the bench would be solid.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Gallen is still a beast. Best position is in the backrow and i'd still rather him at prop over Tolman.


----------



## StarJupes (Feb 25, 2012)

suck a chode Storm.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

:banderas Storm are fucking garbage.


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

He did it again! Nine years we've been asking Cameron Smith to learn how to kick the ball and when you need it most the prick will miss. Every fucking year the same thing.


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

If you put Paul Gallen, Ben Barba, Andrew Fifita, Luke Lewis and Michael Gordon together what do you get? 0-3 start to the season. 

Sharks are trash. Gallen is better enjoy that Origin victory because he's never winning a premiership with this team. Sharks continue to be the place where good players go to die. Storm were excellent, just need somebody to beat Souths for us and avoid Newcastle/Warriors in a finals game.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Was only Lewis' first game of the year, Barba was already rubbish before he signed for the Sharks and he's playing 5/8th for some unknown reason. Sharks will come good.


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

Now I would be surprised if they made the top eight. I had a quick look at their upcoming games and I think they'll go 3-7 with wins coming over the Titans x2 and Warriors.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Sharks will come good? :lol

no chance, wooden spooners for me, even the Raiders beat them and I'm sure the other trash like the Titans and Dragons will too


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

yeah but you're a numpty Rene so Sharks are guaranteed to not finish last now :evil

Titans or Dragons for the spoon imo.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

:lmao if you think that team of overpaid, over the hill, past their prime muppets led by an out of sorts fullback playing at 5/8 where he's WOAT'ing and old mate Jeff Robson can do anything special then you're the numpty son

oh and HOW ABOUT DEM KNIGHTS UP THERE IN FIRST PLACE? 8*D





















well, equal first :side:


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Didn't say they'll do anything other than not come last. First move they should make is putting Barba back to fullback. He's not a good ballplayer and not every fullback is the next Lockyer which is what coaches are seemingly looking for. Barba plays best when getting the ball in broken play or popping up in a backline move. He's not the man to start those moves off.


----------



## Slam. (Apr 5, 2013)

So this is only going to last for the next week so I don't want to get ahead of myself but...

It's quite nice sitting alone at the top. A refreshing sight. :mark:


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

Fuck this team.

Just throw away another game that we should have won. It's last year all over again.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

:lmao Manly losing 2 in a row, Dragons and Raiders.


----------



## Haydosgooner (Jan 12, 2015)

KENNY said:


> :lmao Manly losing 2 in a row, Dragons and Raiders.


They will be fighting to avoid the spoon. :lol


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

Bulldogs (fans) threatened they will lose points if an incident like Friday happens again... 

Typical Dogs fan gonna dog.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Haydosgooner said:


> They will be fighting to avoid the spoon. :lol


No other side has had the injuries to key players like we have this season though. Missing Lyon, Matai, Mateo and Lawrence is pretty big. Plus we were missing Foran for a few games. We won't win the spoon or even come close to it. We're not going to be a factor come finals time though.


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

Sharks going to be 0-5 after tonight. Paul Gallen never fails to lead a losing team.


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

Frieza said:


> Sharks going to be 0-5 after tonight. Paul Gallen never fails to lead a losing team.





Renegade™;46741714 said:


> :lmao if you think that team of overpaid, over the hill, past their prime muppets led by an out of sorts fullback playing at 5/8 where he's WOAT'ing and old mate Jeff Robson can do anything special then you're the numpty son
> 
> oh and HOW ABOUT DEM KNIGHTS UP THERE IN FIRST PLACE? 8*D
> well, equal first :side:





Renegade™;46710698 said:


> Sharks will come good? :lol
> 
> no chance, wooden spooners for me, even the Raiders beat them and I'm sure the other trash like the Titans and Dragons will too


Whelp looks like without Barba they just beat the team 4:1 to win the premiership


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

Barba had one good year before running into Billy Slater in the '12 final and showing just how average he is.


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

Big week this week. My tips were shit last week. I went from 1st to 4th! 

With Dogs suspended, they might be in for a loss, while Souths without Reynolds may lose their way, especially against a Cowboys team, finding form.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Cowboys hopefully will beat Souths. I can't watch any game involving Gould and him premature ejaculating all over the place.


----------



## Haydosgooner (Jan 12, 2015)

Was stoked when Barba ran off to Brisbane, we knew he would never be the same and it turned out to be a great decision to let him go. Gotta love how this Bird bloke comes in for one game and absolutely shows him up, booting him to the pine straight away. :lol

Wouldn't write off the Dogs against the Dragons, we play well when we are fired up. Without pretty much half our first choice team and against an in form mob, it's no doubt going to be tough though.

Roger Tuivasa-Sheck off to the Warriors on 800k. A damaging player but worth 800k? Dunno about that. I guess that also means Tomkins is having a sook and wants to go back to the old dart.


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

Slater is hurt yet again. I would love for Slater to stop playing for Australia and just focus on Melbourne and the Maroons.


----------



## Haydosgooner (Jan 12, 2015)

Frieza said:


> Slater is hurt yet again. I would love for Slater to stop playing for Australia and just focus on Melbourne and the Maroons.


Bit of an odd ask seeing that Australia only play a handful amount of times a year. No internationals at the end of this season either.


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

Meninga needs to man up and move Slater to the wing and put Inglis at the back. I'm sure Daley rubs his hands together when he sees Inglis in the centres. Slater is still good, but Inglis is on another level. Who would think someone as good as him improves every year.


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

Haydosgooner said:


> Bit of an odd ask seeing that Australia only play a handful amount of times a year. No internationals at the end of this season either.


The Blues winning last year was one of the worst experiences. Only thing to happen in the NRL that made me more upset/angry was the ridiculous punishment Melbourne received in 2010. Slater needs to help the Maroons make things right and add another loss to Gallen's record as captain. 



Lariatoh! said:


> Meninga needs to man up and move Slater to the wing and put Inglis at the back. I'm sure Daley rubs his hands together when he sees Inglis in the centres. Slater is still good, but Inglis is on another level. Who would think someone as good as him improves every year.


You can't move Slater to the wing because he's Billy Slater. Inglis can improve all he wants but he's not Billy Slater.


----------



## Haydosgooner (Jan 12, 2015)

Ridiculous punishment? :lol :lol

It was more than fair. 

You still got to keep the majority of your squad and win the premiership a couple of years later due to rorting the cap.


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

Haydosgooner said:


> Ridiculous punishment? :lol :lol
> 
> It was more than fair.
> 
> You still got to keep the majority of your squad and win the premiership a couple of years later due to rorting the cap.


Being fined $1.689 million was acceptable and any other financial punishment they faced. But the players and Craig Bellamy didn't know what was going on behind the scenes. They did all the work and knew nothing about the salary cap scandal and yet they were punished. 

That's ridiculous, punish people who had nothing to do with the cheating. Then they stop them from gaining any points throughout the season. So you take everything that these guys have earned over the last 4 years, call them cheats when they didn't know about it, and yet you expect them to play for "pride" or whatever bullshit answer the NRL came up with. 

I remember Cameron Smith was being yelled at and the ref said that the Storm had a lot to play for and he replied "No we don't. We can't win this season." which summed it up perfectly. The NRL was happy to parade them out and make money off them every week. Storm should have just sent the reserve team out there every week.


----------



## Haydosgooner (Jan 12, 2015)

Arguable to say the players didn't know anything about it, I'm sure a few knew something was going on, especially the big name players.

Also the punishment was absolutely fair. Melbourne were not on a level playing field those 4 previous years with all that success, they deserved to have that success stripped. They were in the same situation the year they got found out, so unless they lost some players immediately and got under the cap straight away, they deserved to be playing for nothing as it again wasn't fair for the rest of the clubs. 

Whether the players knew about it or not and whether it's harsh on them or not, them the breaks.

Like I said, your big guns stayed (besides Inglis) and you kept the majority of the squad, then went on and won the premiership 2 years later. So it worked out not to bad in the end.


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

Haydosgooner said:


> Arguable to say the players didn't know anything about it, I'm sure a few knew something was going on, especially the big name players.


Innocent until proven guilty. If they knew than Dally M's would have been taken away but they weren't. They've been cleared for ages so I don't think anything will ever come out about big name players knowing anything.



> Also the punishment was absolutely fair. Melbourne were not on a level playing field those 4 previous years with all that success, they deserved to have that success stripped.


Financially I agree with the punishment and success in terms of prize money but not the premierships. You're not punishing the club by taking the titles from them or the people who cheated. Instead you're making the fans suffer and the players who knew nothing. If the big name players knew or even some of the role players than I would be totally behind taking the titles. They didn't know! What did Slater, Cronk, Smith or Inglis do wrong? That's the big reason I hate this punishment from the NRL. It totally punished the wrong people.



> They were in the same situation the year they got found out, so unless they lost some players immediately and got under the cap straight away, they deserved to be playing for nothing as it again wasn't fair for the rest of the clubs.


They were never given the chance to do so. Sterling really wanted that to happen but it was shot down by Gallop on the Footy Show as it wouldn't be fair to those who had already played Melbourne.



> Whether the players knew about it or not and whether it's harsh on them or not, them the breaks.


Totally disagree with this. You need to punish the people who did something wrong and the NRL didn't. They could have killed a club in a place where they weren't wanted to begin with and after years of hard work from young guys who weren't stars anywhere else made it to the top of the competition. They didn't steal young talent from other clubs, the biggest names they got were Anthony Quinn and Clint Newton. The top four names were with Melbourne since their early 20's and the money was used to keep them. I understand that's against the rules and I'm not saying they didn't deserve to be punished but I think it would have been justified to take the titles if they were a super team that was created from top stars from several teams throughout the league, but it wasn't.



> Like I said, your big guns stayed (besides Inglis) and you kept the majority of the squad, then went on and won the premiership 2 years later. So it worked out not to bad in the end.


It's just so silly that you'll see guys like Slater, Cronk and Smith called x3 premiership winning players but two of them aren't recognised by the NRL. On the Matty Johns Show tonight they had Inglis listed as a x3 premiership winning player. It happens all the time when people just ignore the ruling because the players didn't know. It makes no sense to punish them for what some dude in a suit did. 

Also why didn't they strip the individual awards? If the players are so at fault for this thing than they should have taken Smith's Dally M from 2006. He got the award while playing for the team but because it was an individual award he gets to keep it?


----------



## Haydosgooner (Jan 12, 2015)

Frieza said:


> Innocent until proven guilty. If they knew than Dally M's would have been taken away but they weren't. They've been cleared for ages so I don't think anything will ever come out about big name players knowing anything.


I'm not saying they were 100% guilty of knowing what was going on but surely they would have talked to each other about how much they earn etc... and maybe worked out something fishy was going on? Or maybe they knew from the beginning. Or maybe they were totally innocent and knew nothing after all, who knows. We will probably never know because I doubt the players will ever admit anything if they knew something.



Frieza said:


> Financially I agree with the punishment and success in terms of prize money but not the premierships. You're not punishing the club by taking the titles from them or the people who cheated. Instead you're making the fans suffer and the players who knew nothing. If the big name players knew or even some of the role players than I would be totally behind taking the titles. They didn't know! What did Slater, Cronk, Smith or Inglis do wrong? That's the big reason I hate this punishment from the NRL. It totally punished the wrong people.


How is the club not being punished by losing 2 premierships? Sounds pretty punishing to me (and deservingly so). 

Might of sucked for the fans but at the end of the day, they were supporting a club not playing by the rules at the time. Again, whether the players knew or not is irelavant, Waldron and co. majorly broke the rules and cheated the comp, they were the ones who let the fans down in the end, not Gallop. There could be no other punishment suitable than lose their record from those years. The players and fans just have to suffer the consequences.

You think the NRL should just let the Storm keep their premierships and minor premierships after their group of players were getting paid more than all the other clubs in the competition who were under the cap?



Frieza said:


> They were never given the chance to do so. Sterling really wanted that to happen but it was shot down by Gallop on the Footy Show as it wouldn't be fair to those who had already played Melbourne.


Well if Gallop wanted to be fair on the Storm then maybe he could of rubbed out all the points Melbourne had accumulated so far in the season, tell them to quickly get under the cap and start from there? You wouldn't think they would have enough time to sort all that out though seeing that they we were about thirdway into the season at the time, so to play for no points for the rest of the season and give Melbourne time to get their shit together was the right solution really.



Frieza said:


> Totally disagree with this. You need to punish the people who did something wrong and the NRL didn't. They could have killed a club in a place where they weren't wanted to begin with and after years of hard work from young guys who weren't stars anywhere else made it to the top of the competition. They didn't steal young talent from other clubs, the biggest names they got were Anthony Quinn and Clint Newton. The top four names were with Melbourne since their early 20's and the money was used to keep them. I understand that's against the rules and I'm not saying they didn't deserve to be punished but I think it would have been justified to take the titles if they were a super team that was created from top stars from several teams throughout the league, but it wasn't.


Those big 4 players might have all started at Melbourne but that doesn't mean they would of stayed their if Melbourne would of given them salaries being under the cap, in fact I can guarantee 1 or 2 would of left for another club. That is cheating just as much as poaching other players from other clubs and then paying them more than what was allowed. They also nabbed Crocker and Finch, 2 pretty big names.



Frieza said:


> It's just so silly that you'll see guys like Slater, Cronk and Smith called x3 premiership winning players but two of them aren't recognised by the NRL. On the Matty Johns Show tonight they had Inglis listed as a x3 premiership winning player. It happens all the time when people just ignore the ruling because the players didn't know. It makes no sense to punish them for what some dude in a suit did.
> 
> Also why didn't they strip the individual awards? If the players are so at fault for this thing than they should have taken Smith's Dally M from 2006. He got the award while playing for the team but because it was an individual award he gets to keep it?


They shouldn't be called 3x premiership players because they aren't, the records say they aren't because those premierships have been stripped. If the Matty Johns Show headlined Inglis as such then they are wrong.

Like what I have said, they had to be punished because the club weren't playing fair. If the club loses those premierships, then so do the players. It makes total sense, whether people think it's harsh on the players or not.

Individual awards are a bit different seeing that those awards don't affect the club. Smith winning the Dally M doesn't really reward the Storm for anything. I guess people could argue that Smith doesn't deserve it because of the cattle he had around him but taking it off him is stretching it a bit.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Lariatoh! said:


> Meninga needs to man up and move Slater to the wing and put Inglis at the back. I'm sure Daley rubs his hands together when he sees Inglis in the centres. Slater is still good, but Inglis is on another level. Who would think someone as good as him improves every year.


Pretty much. Inglis in the centres means that the centre opposite him knows he's going to be in for a rough night but in general you can contain him because you know where he's going to be. At fullback he can pop up in any attack.



Frieza said:


> The Blues winning last year was one of the worst experiences. Only thing to happen in the NRL that made me more upset/angry was the ridiculous punishment Melbourne received in 2010. Slater needs to help the Maroons make things right and add another loss to Gallen's record as captain.


Come on mate, don't be that much of a homer that you cannot deal with the fact that Melbourne got punished for cheating. 



> You can't move Slater to the wing because he's Billy Slater. Inglis can improve all he wants but he's not Billy Slater.


Yeah, Inglis is better than Billy Slater.



Frieza said:


> Being fined $1.689 million was acceptable and any other financial punishment they faced. But the players and Craig Bellamy didn't know what was going on behind the scenes. They did all the work and knew nothing about the salary cap scandal and yet they were punished.
> 
> That's ridiculous, punish people who had nothing to do with the cheating. Then they stop them from gaining any points throughout the season. So you take everything that these guys have earned over the last 4 years, call them cheats when they didn't know about it, and yet you expect them to play for "pride" or whatever bullshit answer the NRL came up with.
> 
> I remember Cameron Smith was being yelled at and the ref said that the Storm had a lot to play for and he replied "No we don't. We can't win this season." which summed it up perfectly. The NRL was happy to parade them out and make money off them every week. Storm should have just sent the reserve team out there every week.


The club rorted the cap and allowed a million dollars worth of talent extra in the squad. How on earth does it make sense to allow them to remain with their premierships?



Frieza said:


> Innocent until proven guilty. If they knew than Dally M's would have been taken away but they weren't. They've been cleared for ages so I don't think anything will ever come out about big name players knowing anything.


Dally M's are based off individual achievement, how does a salary cap rort having any bearing on if their individual medals get taken away?



> Totally disagree with this. You need to punish the people who did something wrong and the NRL didn't. They could have killed a club in a place where they weren't wanted to begin with and after years of hard work from young guys who weren't stars anywhere else made it to the top of the competition. They didn't steal young talent from other clubs, the biggest names they got were Anthony Quinn and Clint Newton. The top four names were with Melbourne since their early 20's and the money was used to keep them. I understand that's against the rules and I'm not saying they didn't deserve to be punished but I think it would have been justified to take the titles if they were a super team that was created from top stars from several teams throughout the league, but it wasn't.


It makes no difference if the players were bought or bred. If you go over the salary cap to keep them then you're cheating. They didn't have to bring in any big names because they already had Slater, Inglis, Smith and Cronk.


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

Haydosgooner said:


> You think the NRL should just let the Storm keep their premierships and minor premierships after their group of players were getting paid more than all the other clubs in the competition who were under the cap?


This is the big difference I feel we have on the situation. I say fine the club as much as you want, take away points, cut them out of the season and whatever else you want to do that hurts the club. The thing that I always go back to when talking about this is that the players didn't know and neither did the coach. If they knew then I'm right there with you saying take the premierships from them. I just don't think they should have taken the premierships off players who did not know what was going on behind the scenes.



Rush said:


> Come on mate, don't be that much of a homer that you cannot deal with the fact that Melbourne got punished for cheating.


As I've said, no problem with Melbourne being punished for cheating. Totally agree with half of what happened but I disagree with the stripping of premierships for people who had no idea what was going on behind the scenes.



> The club rorted the cap and allowed a million dollars worth of talent extra in the squad. How on earth does it make sense to allow them to remain with their premierships?


Because removing the premierships doesn't punish the people who cheated the cap. It only punishes the fans and players who had nothing to do with what was happening behind the scenes. This is the only major problem I have with the punishment. I'm fine with everything else and they should have been fined for what they did.



> Dally M's are based off individual achievement, how does a salary cap rort having any bearing on if their individual medals get taken away?


Because he got in while playing with an illegal team? I don't think he should lose it but I was surprised that they didn't go for it all and strip the players of everything they had earned during 06-09.



> It makes no difference if the players were bought or bred. If you go over the salary cap to keep them then you're cheating. They didn't have to bring in any big names because they already had Slater, Inglis, Smith and Cronk.


And that brings up a whole debate about the salary cap which people use to defend Melbourne. Cheating is cheating, I agree with that and they should be punished. I do think from a fans perspective that it would have been worse and more people would have been supportive of stripping them of the premierships had Melbourne gone out and bought names instead of creating them like Slater, Cronk, Smith and Inglis. I know it's cheating no matter which way you look at it but public opinion could have been much worse than what it was had they stolen big name players from several clubs.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Yes but they arguably only won the premiership because they were over the cap, hence why should the premiership be allowed when it was won via cheating?


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

Rush said:


> Yes but they arguably only won the premiership because they were over the cap, hence why should the premiership be allowed when it was won via cheating?


I could see people making that point and I think it's fair to say. I disagree that them being over the cap was the reason they won the premiership in '07 and '09. It surely helped their cause and gave them an advantage over teams throughout the competition and that's probably best shown in the 2007 season when they only lost 3 games during the regular season. 

You can pay these guys all the money in the world but they still have to go out and play the game. Brisbane beat them in 2006 and then Manly thrashed us in 2008. Melbourne were over the cap in 2008, probably had one of the best sides ever put together, and got pumped 40-0. Couldn't score a point. If all it takes is money to win then Melbourne should have been 4-0 during the 06-09 period and not 2-2. Even that 2007 win was suspect because they only took over once Stewart was forced from the field after the head shot by Crocker.

I'm not trying to argue that they didn't deserve to be punished. I'm only saying that taking away the premierships does nothing to the cheaters and people who covered it up. It takes a lot more than money to win a premiership and taking two away from guys who worked hard for them just doesn't seem like the right decision.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

40-0 was probably my favourite ever game as a Manly fan :brodgers

If you don't take away the premierships then what is the point of having a salary cap to begin with? Hypothetically you could have a billionaire owner take over one of the teams, say "i'll pay the fines, just assemble me the best side we can" and win premiership after premiership. 

Its not about punishing individual players. The players are part of the organisation that cheated. They won the premiership with an illegal team hence the club got fined and the premiership was taken away. Anyone who thinks that isn't fair is just being a moron.


----------



## Haydosgooner (Jan 12, 2015)

Frieza said:


> I could see people making that point and I think it's fair to say. I disagree that them being over the cap was the reason they won the premiership in '07 and '09. It surely helped their cause and gave them an advantage over teams throughout the competition and that's probably best shown in the 2007 season when they only lost 3 games during the regular season.
> 
> You can pay these guys all the money in the world but they still have to go out and play the game. Brisbane beat them in 2006 and then Manly thrashed us in 2008. Melbourne were over the cap in 2008, probably had one of the best sides ever put together, and got pumped 40-0. Couldn't score a point. If all it takes is money to win then Melbourne should have been 4-0 during the 06-09 period and not 2-2. Even that 2007 win was suspect because they only took over once Stewart was forced from the field after the head shot by Crocker.
> 
> I'm not trying to argue that they didn't deserve to be punished. I'm only saying that taking away the premierships does nothing to the cheaters and people who covered it up. It takes a lot more than money to win a premiership and taking two away from guys who worked hard for them just doesn't seem like the right decision.


Yeah they might of lost the '06 and '08 grand finals but if they weren't cheating in the first place they probably wouldn't of even made it to those grand finals. A record of 2 premierships out of 4 grand finals is still pretty damn good and they got that via cheating. 

You say rorting the cap didn't win you those two premierships then you go on to say that it certainly gave you an advantage... ermm?

Once again it doesn't matter if it's harsh on the players, if you think the players shouldn't suffer, if they worked hard for it etc... The fact is Melbourne were unfairly way over the cap for 4 years and the rightful punishment was losing those premierships that they cheated to win. If the players didn't know, tough titties. They were playing in an unfairly superior team to the rest of the competition.

You won a "valid" premiership 2 years later by keeping the majority of the players that were their the years you cheated the cap anyway. It certainly didn't end disastrously for the Storm in the end.


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

Minor premiership in 2011 and major premiership in 2012. Basically everybody came back after taking a year break anyway... yeah I guess it worked out in the end. Cronk and Slater both got Dally M's post scandal, we survived I guess.

And it established the "players get paid big money because of their play in Melbourne but turn out to be shit once they leave" like good ole Adam Blair.


----------



## Haydosgooner (Jan 12, 2015)

Rush said:


> *40-0 was probably my favourite ever game as a Manly fan* :brodgers
> 
> If you don't take away the premierships then what is the point of having a salary cap to begin with? Hypothetically you could have a billionaire owner take over one of the teams, say "i'll pay the fines, just assemble me the best side we can" and win premiership after premiership.
> 
> Its not about punishing individual players. The players are part of the organisation that cheated. They won the premiership with an illegal team hence the club got fined and the premiership was taken away. Anyone who thinks that isn't fair is just being a moron.


Even I enjoyed that.



Parra are the real losers here. :lol

Reached 8th after a golden run in the backend of the regular season, steamrolled their way through the finals, had their big chance to win a title for 23 years, also having the chance to rectify that 2001 choke, yet come up against a team of cheats. The drought continues.

Poor buggers. :lol


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

Broncs 5 in a row, while the Sharks win again...

I'm not on the Newcastle or Penrith bandwagons yet. Newcastle haven't really played any tough teams, and now they are paying got it.

Interesting to see the Broncos go, they are improving every game. Good sign for their fans. Sharks with a win can only signal their new signings may have clicked... Match of the round will be Souths/Cowboys... What is the impact of no Reynolds vs. JT and the Cowboys finding form.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

ugh, our losing streak continues. that was a hell of a match though. Maloney  fucking crossbar. 

Cowboys will rek souths.


----------



## Haydosgooner (Jan 12, 2015)

Broncos will start sliding around Origin time, don't worry.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

if the Roosters want to win games again they need to let Maloney create more and stop giving so much of the ball to Pearce. big whoop he had one good game and everyone wanked over him, then the last 2 weeks he's been gash

reckon Hodges doesn't deserve a place with Copley playing so reliably and not being a total crock. Benny Hunt getting back to his form from last season too, what a pick up he was in my supercoach draft 

on the other hand, we were shit tonight, the Sharks are pretty shit themselves but coasted past us, no creativity in our halves, Mullen is good but we need a much better halfback than Roberts. would've been nice to sign Aidan Sezer, well played Canberra

if we get enough lads interested next year I'll set up a Supercoach draft comp for us, it's cracking fun


----------



## Haydosgooner (Jan 12, 2015)

DCE wants to break off the Titans deal and stay with Manly. 

He still has about 6 weeks to backflip so it could very well happen. If he ends up staying with Manly, I wonder if Foran will even have second thoughts about signing with Parra?


Rush will be happy.


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

Manly fans are going to come crawling back to DCE if he stays.


----------



## GNR4LIFE (Dec 27, 2012)

Haydosgooner said:


> Broncos will start sliding around Origin time, don't worry.


Why? They don't have the Origin representation they use to have.


----------



## GNR4LIFE (Dec 27, 2012)

Haydosgooner said:


> DCE wants to break off the Titans deal and stay with Manly.
> 
> He still has about 6 weeks to backflip so it could very well happen. If he ends up staying with Manly, I wonder if Foran will even have second thoughts about signing with Parra?
> 
> ...


Makes you wonder if Foran might renege as well. And don't be surprised if the reason they both renege is cos Manly poach Arthur. Stranger things have happened.


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

Haydosgooner said:


> Broncos will start sliding around Origin time, don't worry.


Not worried. That's why we are getting all the wins now. Get everyone in a false sense of security mid season, win the comp at the end :grin2:


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

Lariatoh! said:


> Not worried. That's why we are getting all the wins now. Get everyone in a false sense of security mid season, win the comp at the end :grin2:


This is actually the Melbourne plan.


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

Frieza said:


> This is actually the Melbourne plan.


Bellamy learned from Bennett. Unfortunately Storm don't have 5 wins in a row :nerd:


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

Lariatoh! said:


> Bellamy learned from Bennett. Unfortunately Storm don't have 5 wins in a row :nerd:


Very true but we do have the big three and Marika Koroibete. That's all we need.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Renegade™ said:


> if we get enough lads interested next year I'll set up a Supercoach draft comp for us, it's cracking fun


draft is WOAT, just do a normal supercoach comp. 



Frieza said:


> Manly fans are going to come crawling back to DCE if he stays.


Why wouldn't we? He only is copping the hate b/c he was leaving :brodgers



Haydosgooner said:


> DCE wants to break off the Titans deal and stay with Manly.
> 
> He still has about 6 weeks to backflip so it could very well happen. If he ends up staying with Manly, I wonder if Foran will even have second thoughts about signing with Parra?
> 
> ...


Foran won't backflip. Only possible way i see him backflipping is if we sign Brad Arthur and dump Toovey.


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

Drafts are awesome. It's shit when everyonepicks Gallen, Smith and Parker. A real comp is a draft. I'm in!


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

^ exactly RUSH, just coz your fear of picking a WOAT side when the usual big names are all snapped up is there, don't question the draft 8*D


----------



## Haydosgooner (Jan 12, 2015)

GNR4LIFE said:


> Why? They don't have the Origin representation they use to have.


Thaiday, Gillett, Hodges, McGuire, Parker all probable/possible selections.

Hunt will be straight in if Thruston or Cronk get injured, hell they may even select him on the bench. Boyd would be another one of he was fit.



Btw mate, love your signature. FTM one of the GOAT's. :smile2:


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Lariatoh! said:


> Drafts are awesome. It's shit when everyonepicks Gallen, Smith and Parker. A real comp is a draft. I'm in!


Don't have Smith and only brought in Parker this week in SC :evil. Of course he scored fuck all vs the Dragons. No idea why he gets benched at all. 

Drafts are shit b/c of Origin. If there was no games missed due to Origin then a draft would be ideal. As it stands, Origin fucks up any draft. 



Renegade™ said:


> ^ exactly RUSH, just coz your fear of picking a WOAT side when the usual big names are all snapped up is there, don't question the draft 8*D


Mate we all know i killed everyone when we used to have supercoach on here. Would do it again.


----------



## Haydosgooner (Jan 12, 2015)

If a half strength Bulldogs can walk all over Manly, I actually think they can win the spoon.

I'm talking to you Rush. :lol


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Rush said:


> Don't have Smith and only brought in Parker this week in SC :evil. Of course he scored fuck all vs the Dragons. No idea why he gets benched at all.
> 
> Drafts are shit b/c of Origin. If there was no games missed due to Origin then a draft would be ideal. As it stands, Origin fucks up any draft.
> 
> ...


Supercoach is easy mate, anyone can build a team with the same high scorers, the draft is unique and more of a challenge, if you're so good RUSH, then you'll be in for that next year 

that's the other thing, draft smart so you only miss one or two guys during Origin, and you have bench replacements ready for them

don't be a pussy RUSH 8*D


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Haydosgooner said:


> If a half strength Bulldogs can walk all over Manly, I actually think they can win the spoon.
> 
> I'm talking to you Rush. :lol


You think Manly are at full strength? Turn it up son. Bulldogs had Morris brothers out, and Lafai out. We have Foran, Gutherson, Taufua, Starling, Lawrence, Mateo, Stewart, Trbojevic and Sene-Lefao out. Now for those paying attention that is one quality starting 5/8th, 2 gun youngsters (gutherson + trbojevic), 2 starting props, 1 starting back rower, 1 starting and albeit aging still good fullback, and one bench forward out. So fuck out of here on this "half strength bulldogs" rubbish. You take that many players out of any team and they will struggle. 



Renegade™ said:


> Supercoach is easy mate, anyone can build a team with the same high scorers, the draft is unique and more of a challenge, if you're so good RUSH, then you'll be in for that next year
> 
> that's the other thing, draft smart so you only miss one or two guys during Origin, and you have bench replacements ready for them
> 
> don't be a pussy RUSH 8*D


If supercoach is so easy why can you never beat me? Draft is woeful due to Origin. Has nothing to do with drafting smart.


----------



## Haydosgooner (Jan 12, 2015)

Idiot! Have a go at me for not getting the hit right


----------



## Haydosgooner (Jan 12, 2015)

Rush said:


> draft is WOAT, just do a normal supercoach comp.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your a nerd who has nearly a million posts.c


----------



## Haydosgooner (Jan 12, 2015)

Rush said:


> You think Manly are at full strength? Turn it up son. Bulldogs had Morris brothers out, and Lafai out. We have Foran, Gutherson, Taufua, Starling, Lawrence, Mateo, Stewart, Trbojevic and Sene-Lefao out. Now for those paying attention that is one quality starting 5/8th, 2 gun youngsters (gutherson + trbojevic), 2 starting props, 1 starting back rower, 1 starting and albeit aging still good fullback, and one bench forward out. So fuck out of here on this "half strength bulldogs" rubbish. You take that many players out of any team and they will struggle.
> 
> 
> 
> If supercoach is so easy why can you never beat me? Draft is woeful due to Origin. Has nothing to do with drafting smart.


Your a loser that lives on here"


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Rush said:


> You think Manly are at full strength? Turn it up son. Bulldogs had Morris brothers out, and Lafai out. We have Foran, Gutherson, Taufua, Starling, Lawrence, Mateo, Stewart, Trbojevic and Sene-Lefao out. Now for those paying attention that is one quality starting 5/8th, 2 gun youngsters (gutherson + trbojevic), 2 starting props, 1 starting back rower, 1 starting and albeit aging still good fullback, and one bench forward out. So fuck out of here on this "half strength bulldogs" rubbish. You take that many players out of any team and they will struggle.
> 
> 
> 
> If supercoach is so easy why can you never beat me? Draft is woeful due to Origin. Has nothing to do with drafting smart.


I've never played Supercoach against you ya muppet, so lay off the crack :brodgers


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Pretty sure you were one of the blokes in the comps we used to have on here with Josh and Ben m8



Haydosgooner said:


> Idiot! Have a go at me for not getting the hit right





Haydosgooner said:


> Your a nerd who has nearly a million posts.c





Haydosgooner said:


> Your a loser that lives on here"


:banderas So basically you know you have no response to logic and reason so you have to resort to being a muppet. Good to know.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

another loss fuck 

17-16 loss to storm


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Rush said:


> *Pretty sure you were one of the blokes in the comps we used to have on here with Josh and Ben m8*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I wasn't m8, never played Supercoach with you lads

but I'm open to schooling you next year should you feel brave enough to step up to the plate 8*D


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

haydosgooner humbled


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

:banderas 5-2 and at the top of the ladder with Slater sitting on the sideline. Just send us to the finals now.


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

Broncooooooooohs! What a win! Yeah baybay!


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

sounds like the worst game of footy ever tbh 8-5


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

UP THE ROOSTERS :mark:


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

Renegade™ said:


> sounds like the worst game of footy ever tbh 8-5


Amazing defence by both teams, each team denied tries time and time again, only for the Broncs to snatch it with 30 secs to go.

Try again NSW supporter


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

^ Was still a pretty average game. Neither side will be a factor come premiership time.


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

Billy Slater just crushes the dreams of the Parramatta Eels once again.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Hey Adam, enjoy that game m8? 30-10 against the knights :banderas After such a horrendous run of injuries and form we're still only 2 points off 6th (albeit sitting in 16th). Eels, Knights, Titans will be battling for the spoon.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

hey m8 i'm working at brookvale next week when you play the panthers


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

so will you guys RUSH, don't get cocky m8, you beat us and we're trash plus a complacent Melbourne twice, apart from that you've been utter shite (Y)


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

The Roosters will fuck you both and make you humble. :kobe4


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

NSW are likely to reinstate Pearce and Maloney? Hodkinson and Reynolds just won a series. Woaw, just wow.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

ugh Pearce. have we learned nothing from our past mistakes? it seems not, fuck off NSW if we do pick him, it'll give us a series loss :jay


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

Phil Rothfield's side is up there with some of Groucho Marx's best jokes.


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

Renegade™ said:


> ugh Pearce. have we learned nothing from our past mistakes? it seems not, fuck off NSW if we do pick him, it'll give us a series loss :jay


MVP of last year's series: girl in the yellow dress.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

KENNY said:


> hey m8 i'm working at brookvale next week when you play the panthers


(Y) Not sure if i'm going to the game or not. Its the Monday night game right?



Renegade™ said:


> so will you guys RUSH, don't get cocky m8, you beat us and we're trash plus a complacent Melbourne twice, apart from that you've been utter shite (Y)


Nah mate, getting a few players back from injury. We will be around the mid table mark, Knights first few rounds blinded everyone as to how they're a fucking average side. 



eyebrowmorroco said:


> NSW are likely to reinstate Pearce and Maloney? Hodkinson and Reynolds just won a series. Woaw, just wow.


Have you seen Reynolds this year? He's been fucking atrocious. Not even close to being in form and he's been a complete grub. Hodkinson would be a casualty of their ridiculous desire to have a club halves pairing. 

Pearce has actually been in form this year and while there is the argument to leave the incumbent halves Reynolds has been that bad i don't think he deserves a sniff of a rep jersey this year. Look at the Australian team, incumbents getting in on reputation rather than form. Result? 3 straight losses to the Kiwis. If Adam Reynolds didn't get injured i think him/Keary would've been the option they go for.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

yeah monday night.

i'll be in the bar most likely, probaly general admission area, not sure yet though

PEARCE and MALONEY gonna rip shit up

Maloney :mark:


----------



## WWE Jaiden DBZ (Oct 9, 2010)

You just cant pick J Reynolds and Hodkinson with how bad they're playing, even when they won last year but that was because of Hayne. Hasler is a magician for what he's done with that Bulldogs side who probably have the worst spine in the comp. 

Roosters halves look to be the favourites after their big win, and I'd have Soward and Blake Austin as smokies.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Hodkinson has been fine and he was the one that single-handedly won Game 2 of the series last year. 

Soward deserves absolutely no part in any Origin side.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Soward over Hodkinson? :lmao

No thanks.

Fifita should have earnt a spot by now. He's really come into form despite the recent Sharks lull.


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

When they said Melbourne would not make the top 8. :booklel

Just have to stay away from Manly and New Zealand, other than that we are going all the way.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

ROOSTERS :mark:


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

dead thread

:lmao at Manly losing

Thoughts on the Origin sides?


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

KENNY said:


> dead thread
> 
> :lmao at Manly losing
> 
> Thoughts on the Origin sides?


Queensland take the series 3-0 this year.

Parramatta Eels fined for salary cap breaches. If only they were successful in the last couple of years the NRL could take something other than cash away from them.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

we have Mitchell Pearce. we've already lost


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Pearce has been the inform halfback this season. Do you want a side picked on who deserves it or do you want selectors to stick with a bloke like Reynolds who's been off the field more often than on it this season.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Rush said:


> Pearce has been the inform halfback this season. Do you want a side picked on who deserves it or do you want selectors to stick with a bloke like Reynolds who's been off the field more often than on it this season.


Renegade spouting nonsense as usual.


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

This is the first time in years that I'm not really interested in Origin this year. It could be because I think that the mighty Maroons have got it locked up and will win 3-0 but for me the excitement isn't what it was especially compared to last year. Would really like to see Queensland win the first two games and then for the Melbourne players to just drop out and focus on our season. No wins in the finals since our GF victory in 2012. That's just horrid and hopefully is fixed this year.

If Cronk or Slater need to stay healthy and not fuck up like they did last year. I have no faith in Smith, he continues to crush my spirit with his poor kicking but he seems to be the driving force whenever Melbourne do anything exciting. Still, really frustrating when the other team goes up by 6 and we are stuck going up by 4.


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

i wonder how many American in here watch NRL?


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Oh how I'll always love this moment. 





 @Rush :kobe4


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

Rush said:


> Pearce has been the inform halfback this season. Do you want a side picked on who deserves it or do you want selectors to stick with a bloke like Reynolds who's been off the field more often than on it this season.


 The guys who deserve it are the ones who have proven themselves in Origin. No Watmough? No Lewis? Could you imagine QLD leaving out Gary Larson because he wasn't performing for North Sydney?


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Pearce is still shit and if you guys are honestly happy that he's there then good on you, but after all he's done before he shouldn't have been considered anymore. He's not good enough and gets carried by some quality at the Roosters, he won't have Maloney to carry his useless ass either. 

shame Adam Reynolds got injured, he's without doubt the best choice and halfback in the league for NSW.


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

QLD to avenge their loss from last year. They'll have super motivation to take back the title... that and NSW's team looks to be not in their league.

BUT

The Kiwis embarrassed the Aussies made up of many QLDers only a few weeks ago. It's not a forgone conclusion yet. 

I can't wait, Go QLD!


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

eyebrowmorroco said:


> The guys who deserve it are the ones who have proven themselves in Origin. No Watmough? No Lewis? Could you imagine QLD leaving out Gary Larson because he wasn't performing for North Sydney?


lel. What did Josh Reynolds do in Origin that proved himself? What has he done this season? Luke Lewis is done, has been for ages now, as is Watmough. Its not the same situation as when Queensland pick Thurston or Smith when they're going through a bad patch. Thurston and Smith are proven quality players, and have been for quite some time. Form comes and goes but you know those guys can bounce back. Josh Reynolds is an average player, and he's a fucking grub. Will he come back into form? Who knows. Watmough is still a great player, but his discipline lets him down massively. You simply can't afford stupid penalties in Origin. Luke Lewis has been a great utility for years but he simply isn't at the same standard he was.



Renegade™ said:


> Pearce is still shit and if you guys are honestly happy that he's there then good on you, but after all he's done before he shouldn't have been considered anymore. He's not good enough and gets carried by some quality at the Roosters, he won't have Maloney to carry his useless ass either.
> 
> shame Adam Reynolds got injured, he's without doubt the best choice and halfback in the league for NSW.


you suggested Soward, you lost your right to an opinion Adam :brodgers

Adam Reynolds/Maloney would be my preferred halves if everyone was injury free. Dumping the club halves pairing this year will hopefully prevent the whole Pearce/Maloney vs Hodkinson/J.Reynolds vs A.Reynolds/Keary debate next season.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I prefer Maloney myself too. 

I think he's done wonders for us at the Roosters.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Adam Reynolds/Maloney would've been perfect

and I did not suggest that shit cunt Soward thank you very much RUSH, he is the other guy I would not want anywhere near NSW sides again. check your FACHTS fool


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

You know what makes Origin even better? The Rock.

That opening :banderas

Come on Queensland!


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

EyeZac said:


> You know what makes Origin even better? The Rock.
> 
> That opening :banderas
> 
> Come on Queensland!



Do you think he has any clue what he is talking about?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

Loose Reality said:


> Do you think he has any clue what he is talking about?
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


None at all.


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

EyeZac said:


> None at all.



I wasn't paying attention, but there was a line in his spiel early on which actually made me ask "Who is this jabroni?" Then I started looking at the TV, and found my comment ridiculously appropriate. ?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

Does James Tamou know the words to Advance Australia Fair? Ya know, since he's Australian and all that.


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

When Cooper Cronk is on your favourite team = :toast

When Cooper Cronk is playing against your favourite team = :batista3

When they give the ball to someone other than Cooper Cronk in the clutch = :doh

Blues will not win a game with Cronk on the field. He's not losing in Melbourne and Maroons will crush them in Brisbane. 3-0!


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

#LOLNSW 

Just jokes. Big effort by the cockroaches to keep QLD out with all the possession they had. Both teams made insane decisions with the half way penalty goal and the the choice not to take the field goal not once but twice in the same set.

Better team won on the night even though it was by 1 point.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Disagree that the better team won. NSW lost that game rather than Queensland winning. They had 2 golden opportunities for the field goal, one before Queensland got theirs and one when Farah inexplicably passed it to Dugan instead of Hodkinson. NSW defense was great for most of the game, Tamou and Woods were the standout players by a long, long way. Tupou had a shocking game, doesn't deserve to get picked for game 2. Farah had a rubbish game. Pearce played decently, Dugan had a good game, everyone else was pretty quiet.


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

Farrah made 62 tackles... And QLD had 60+% possession in second half. to say they weren't the better team is total bias.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

The Rock hyping up Origin last night :mark:

QLD deserved to win, they've just got that class in Thurston and Cronk that NSW have lacked since Johns retired. Hodkinson and Pearce just aren't that good and were completely shown up last night. Matt Scott, Josh McGuire, Jacob Lillyman and Nate Myles out did our monster pack too really second half especially.


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

I love how it was hyped up that Pearce had made corrections to his game which would help NSW in late game situations. All over the place they were talking about how his kicking game, last tackle options and decision making were exactly what NSW needed. Just like last time he was picked, Pearce cannot lead the team to victory. Decent first half but he turned back into making bad decisions when they need him.

Roosters winning the comp was probably the worst thing to happen. It gave people the idea that Pearce could be trusted in big time moments with the game on the line.

Farrah just shat himself in hilarious fashion like that time he dropped the ball late in an Origin game a couple of years ago.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Roosters won that Premiership in no part down to Pearce. That forward pack especially with SBW was huge and Maloney has been carrying Pearce also.

hilariously Loz has already said Pearce will be there for game 2


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

Hey Blues fans who would be your halves?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Lariatoh! said:


> Farrah made 62 tackles... And QLD had 60+% possession in second half. to say they weren't the better team is total bias.


Yeah they had possession and did sweet fuck all with it. Having all the possession and only scoring 1 try doesn't make you a better performing side. 

Farah made tackles, but really if you have people running at you thats what should happen. He offered absolutely nothing in attack. Compare that to Smith who is always a threat with the ball in his hands. 



Lariatoh! said:


> Hey Blues fans who would be your halves?


Injuries aside, A.Reynolds/Maloney. Given that Reynolds is injured i'd go Hodkinson/Maloney


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

Umm... the stats say they were the better performing side. They dominated the first 20mins and 90% of the second half... they were the better side.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

yeah Adam Reynolds and Maloney would be ideal. Seeing as Reynolds is out, Hodkinson with Maloney would suffice. Then there's Keary or Josh Reynolds before I'd have Pearce back in the side. 

if Farah is out for Origin 2, it's gonna be interesting to see who gets the gig. Ennis has been there and done it before but isn't quite the player he was a few years back. Peats or Rein would be next in line, and then there's Austin as well who's played hooker before but I don't think he should get a look in what isn't his natural position.

Gallen seems likely to be back for game 2, replace Klemmer and push Jackson to the bench is the likely outcome.


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

I thought Klemmer had some great carries. I was impressed by him, I would keep him in the side somehow. But being a QLDer I'd be happy if he was dropped... Hehe


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

Renegade™ said:


> yeah Adam Reynolds and Maloney would be ideal. Seeing as Reynolds is out, Hodkinson with Maloney would suffice. Then there's Keary or Josh Reynolds before I'd have Pearce back in the side.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ennis will control the play from minute one. If he was there last night, Hodkinson gets the ball on the fourth and NSW win by a field goal. Farah's organising skills are woeful, despite his personal efforts. Same reason Gallen was playing first receiver last year.

Klemmer was the only bench player who had an impact, and was very good. Fafita should go on his effort.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Klemmer isn't anywhere near the player Fifita is, and therefore I'd be more inclined to give him the flick, Fifita deserves to be there on form this season, Klemmer only played because Gallen was injured


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

Penrith/Parra was an entertaining game last night. Wasn't expecting it, and it turned into a top game. Parra are killing my tipping though...


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

I'm a Sharks fan and I wasn't particularly impressed with Fifita, QLD were jamming him up so he didn't have enough time to get momentum in his hit-ups. I honestly thought Klemmer did a better job than Fif off the bench but Tamou and Woods knocked it out of the park. You saw our momentum through the middle die when those two came off and they went back on too late. We were flat-footed and bunched up.

I couldn't believe they didn't go for a drop goal when they were in perfect position. QLD marched up the field after that set (possibly off the back of a penalty or a 7-tackle set) and slotted the winning field-goal straight after. I was swearing at the tellie. Awful game management by the Blues.


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

Renegade™ said:


> Fifita deserves to be there on form this season, Klemmer only played because Gallen was injured



I don't disagree with that assessment for selection in game 1, but Klemmer was very good during his time on the field, and was the only one who came close to replicating the efforts of the starting props. I think if Gallen plays, he will play 13, and Jackson drops to the bench as more of a utility value, with Klemmer and Cordner securing two spots, leaving Fifita and Merrin fighting for the final.

Now, between the two of them, I'd rather Fafita because up front is where we need rotation, but Gallen may look to move into prop when it's needed due to interchange, and Merrin comes back into the equation as a result.

By the way I have never been truly impressed by Merrin, and Cordner wasn't anything in game 1, but just looking at Daley's selection process in the past, I think they both earn a spot.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

QLD pick guys who play by the new set of rules that apply to SOO (laxed rules), NSW don't. This, IMO, has been the real difference between the two sides during this phase of dominance by QLD.

In all my time watching the game, I've never seen a player win games without doing a thing like Justin Hodges. The guy is a psychologist. He picks up and dumps the NSW captain, and he's offered tea and biscuits by the entire left side. It's symbolic of the disdain they have for NSW. Once you allow little victories like these to your opposition, you've basically lost the war. QLD would never stand by and cop that. Woods came over to investigate (quietly), but he quickly recoiled once Hodges' body language looked threatening. Everyone is scared of him. You hear yanks talking about so-and-so being alpha; their isn't a sportsman in the world as alpha as Justin Hodges.

I'd pay to see Beau Scott punch Hodges' cunt in.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I don't think they're scared of Hodges. The grub is nothing more than a scared coward.


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

You're kidding, right? They are quivering in their boots. You never see Hodges get smashed. They're too scared. I think NSW would really send a message if they were to target him, but you'll never see it happen. Eric Grothe, Tim Grant, Tariq Sims and Trent Merrin are about the only guys that have taken him on. He hasn't stopped putting it over his opponents ever since he told Girdler he'd meet him in the parking lot after the game during a Panthers vs. Roosters clash 10 or so years ago.


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

Cronulla still do the least with the most. Gallen is never getting to that premiership.

This team couldn't even win when they were over the salary cap or on the drugs. Still the worse team in the NRL by far.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

eyebrowmorroco said:


> QLD pick guys who play by the new set of rules that apply to SOO (laxed rules), NSW don't. This, IMO, has been the real difference between the two sides during this phase of dominance by QLD.
> 
> In all my time watching the game, I've never seen a player win games without doing a thing like Justin Hodges. The guy is a psychologist. He picks up and dumps the NSW captain, and he's offered tea and biscuits by the entire left side. It's symbolic of the disdain they have for NSW. Once you allow little victories like these to your opposition, you've basically lost the war. QLD would never stand by and cop that. Woods came over to investigate (quietly), but he quickly recoiled once Hodges' body language looked threatening. Everyone is scared of him. You hear yanks talking about so-and-so being alpha; their isn't a sportsman in the world as alpha as Justin Hodges.
> 
> I'd pay to see Beau Scott punch Hodges' cunt in.


Are you on crack mate? I've read a lot of shit posts in this thread over the years but that just about takes the cake. 



eyebrowmorroco said:


> You're kidding, right? They are quivering in their boots. You never see Hodges get smashed. They're too scared. I think NSW would really send a message if they were to target him, but you'll never see it happen. Eric Grothe, Tim Grant, Tariq Sims and Trent Merrin are about the only guys that have taken him on. He hasn't stopped putting it over his opponents ever since he told Girdler he'd meet him in the parking lot after the game during a Panthers vs. Roosters clash 10 or so years ago.


Hodges doesn't get targeted because there is nothing about his game that needs to be targeted. He's not a good player anymore. In a side with Inglis, Smith, Slater, Cronk, Thurston then Hodges is so far down the list of things you care about its not even funny. 

For a bloke who's been apart of such a dominant Origin side his record is pretty woeful. 21 games, only scored 5 tries, 11 win, 10 losses. His try scoring record in the NRL is weak as fuck as well.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Hodges has been average for years, he manages to palm off the odd defend and get an offload away to his winger and that's about it. poor strike rate over his entire career try wise. nobody fears Hodges, what a funny claim :lol


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

LOLlies at players not being scared of Hodges. We're clearly seeing different things. It has nothing to do with his stats. You've completely missed the point.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Roosters :usangle


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

yay Gallen is back for Origin unk3


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

Queensland better win on Wednesday because I'm over Melbourne losing to shit teams. Blake Green is the best buy the club has made for years.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

SUCK A BIG FAT ONE QUEENSLAND YOU PIECES OF SHIT!


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Maloney signs with the Sharks @Evolution http://www.dailytelegraph.com.au/sp...-three-year-deal/story-fni3gn3s-1227405733639

Roosters must surely be praying to win the title this year b/c thats it for awhile with RTS and Maloney both out the door.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

putting a lot of faith in Hastings who looks average as fuck, apparently they're trying to free up cash for a chance to sign Folau or Hayne :lol

Brenton Lawrence is rumoured to be back next week RUSH, does this make you happy?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

given that he's the best prop we have by a long way, yes. Hoping we can get a proper side on the park and sneak into the finals. Need to get an uninjured side though.


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

Looking forward to how Taupau goes tonight after his performance last week.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

fuck sake, losing both RTS and now Maloney...ugh


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

Going to be fun to see people pick the Sharks to achieve something next year only for them to fail just like they always do. Best in the league at doing the least with the most.

It seems like every year people think Gallen is finally going lead his team to victory. Unfortunately Gallen can only achieve success when he's surrounded by superior players in the Australian side.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Were you asleep last year or something when NSW won Origin m9 :evil


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

Rush said:


> Were you asleep last year or something when NSW won Origin m9 :evil


Oh I'll give him some credit for that. I have as much respect as he should get for being 1-8 in Origin. Even with the best players in NSW he couldn't win for eight years. The sad thing is that he would probably get big money to go to other clubs but why? He's got nothing! Yeah he's got some good stats but when your side is shit and isn't a contender, how much are those stats really worth? If he ever wins a premiership I'll be stunned. Even with all the talent that for some reason goes to the Sharks, probably the "we all feel sorry for Gallen cause he can't win" club, they still are horrible. Even if they make the eight we all know they're going home in the first round. 

Just because you try 8 times and fail but then succeed on the 9th try doesn't mean we forget about all the times you failed. I have more respect for the guys who came into the team and helped NSW get the win, which they deserved and it didn't bother me to see them win. (Excuse in 3... 2... 1...) Once Cronk went down the series was done. (Excuse has landed successfully)

Cannot stand Gallen and the praise he gets for losing at every level of the game except when he plays for Australia and NSW in '14. That's all he's got.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Plenty of class players have never won a premiership. Hindmarsh comes to mind immediately. Personally I cannot stand the praise Darius Boyd gets for being the absolute worst player to have any success in rugby league. Put anyone in his position and they score as many tries given that Inglis has gifted the majority of them to him. He's the most overrated player in the game by a long, long way.


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

Rush said:


> Plenty of class players have never won a premiership. Hindmarsh comes to mind immediately. Personally I cannot stand the praise Darius Boyd gets for being the absolute worst player to have any success in rugby league. Put anyone in his position and they score as many tries given that Inglis has gifted the majority of them to him. He's the most overrated player in the game by a long, long way.


Hindmarsh at least got to the final on two occasions. That's the difference between him and Gallen who has failed to do so every year he's been in the league. It's hard for Hindmarsh to have won when you go up against the greatest player in the history of the game in 2001. Then in 2009 Hindmarsh gets stuck playing against Melbourne during the period where they are over the salary cap.

My cousin and I would always joke about Boyd when he played for Newcastle. The joke was that he couldn't catch a ball at club level but come Origin time he will be the one diving for the corner to score the match winning try. He's extremely lucky to play outside Inglis and he's been gifted try after try because teams have to focus on stopping Inglis from just throwing players out of the way and scoring. He's also played with Darren Lockyer, who I believe to be the second greatest player behind Johns, and he handed Boyd a premiership at the beginning of his career. So I agree, it's not like Boyd sets the world on fire and on a team that lacks elite players he crumbles.


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

Another good win by the mighty Broncos. They fell asleep a bit there but still managed to rack up the points. Two of the tries scored against them were due to bronco defenders either getting kicked in the head or snapping their achielies. 


In other news, that fucking Goldberg spear by Matai was absolutely glorious! Possible Tackle of the decade!


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

broncos performance against the storm a week or two ago was something else


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

big loss for them with McGuire gone for the rest of the season, and a big loss for my Supercoach draft side :jay


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

A win tonight would be fantastic but what little bit of hope was left is slowly being crushed by each injury Melbourne suffer. Cronk is our only hope for any success this year. Stuff the rest of the team.

EDIT: Glad that Queensland dropped Cherry-Evans from the side. We let him have a turn now get out of the way and take your seat on the sideline. I like our chances with a 50% Cooper Cronk than Cherry-Evans at his best. Trust in Cronk.

Tis the only way.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Thats because all of Queensland's plays are set up for Cronk :hayden3 

DCE and Thurston are great footballers, Cronk is great at following a gameplan. You need a mix in your halves to have success. I wouldn't back Cronk to set up anything on the fly but i'd back him to be able to put 4 sets of plays together to get the ball in the right areas for Thurston, Slater, Inglis etc to create something, or for him to run a set play.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Farah named despite having a broken hand for game 3 :side:

Ennis at the judiciary to fight a charge and Peats injured, if Farah doesn't play and Ennis gets a ban, we'll be fucked for a hooker. Mitch Rein, Blake Austin and Kurt Gidley would be who's left :jay


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Why is Ennis fighting the charge? He can cop the 1 week ban, we name Farah, Farah pulls out with injury, Ennis plays. Boom, hooker sorted.


----------



## Dargz (May 20, 2015)

Up the doggies!!


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

I'm from Newcastle so I've seen all the support for Alex McKinnon throughout this entire situation. I was in my final year of school during the Rise for Alex campaigns and saw how much money we raised. What happened to him was a horrible accident.

But he's really turned me off in the last few months. We did the Rise for Alex stuff, gave him some money, people said they were sorry for what happened to him, it was an accident and he was offered a job for life. Then he decides he doesn't want any more Rise for Alex things from the NRL, he may want to sue the NRL, the same organization that has helped him gain financial support from the public which he wouldn't have gotten without them and now he's going to attack Cameron Smith on the eve of his 60 minutes special.

Come on now, why has it taken him this long to say something about Cameron Smith? Why is it that right before a 60 minutes special is going to air about Alex McKinnon and 3 days before the final State of Origin game, after appearing at Blues camp which was put all over the news, does McKinnon now decide to attack Cameron Smith? I think the comments are cheap and are being used to promote his tv spot and his new book. He could have said this months ago but Alex McKinnon has suddenly decided that now would be the perfect time to call out Cameron Smith about comments he made on the field when he had no idea how serious McKinnon's injury was. Do I think Alex McKinnon should have a problem with how Smith acted? Sure, Smith could have waited until McKinnon was at least off the field before approaching the official. Do I think it's suspicious that all of this is coming out now when McKinnon is looking to cash in on his book deal? Of course.

It just doesn't sit right with me how this whole thing has gone down in the last couple of months. The attack on Cameron Smith is beyond stupid. I'm probably in a minority in regards to this situation but it's really pissing me off.

EDIT: Found this while going through the backlash some people have had against how 60 minutes made Cameron Smith the bad guy.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

yeah he's acted like a total cunt lately and I don't even have any sympathy left for him anymore. He's tarnished his own reputation and honestly even though Cam Smith is a whinging grub himself, I don't think he did anything wrong tbf


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

The thing about is that Smith's comments were fairly on the money. If McKinnon didn't duck his head the way he did then he doesn't become a paraplegic. Its sad but true. I was on one of my physio placements when McKinnon was at Royal Rehab so i saw him a few times albeit i wasn't in the spinal ward. I think the biggest source of his frustration is the cost around being that severely disabled and societies general attitude or belief that people with injuries to their spinal cord are just going to wake up and be fine. All the "will he walk again" stuff in the media is complete bollocks when the questions that more accurately reflects his condition is does he have any innervation below the C5 level, is there any movement in his triceps (which in a complete C5 injury you don't have), does he have the length in his hamstring to allow him to stay balanced during long sitting b/c he doesn't have any trunk stabilising muscles etc. This is all clearly an attempt to try and get some more interest in his book. 

Back on NRL related stuff, anyone else see the Manly/Sharks game? The standard of refereeing is fucking atrocious. If Klein has a job next week i'll be amazed. So many fucking garbage decisions, trying so desperately to give the Sharks a way back into the game.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

oh come on RUSH, you always claim the ref's are against Manly :lol

the standard of officiating across the NRL has been awful this year. Plenty of wrong calls and far too much reliance on the video referee either for checking every single try or over turning on field calls for knock ons etc, it's a joke


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Renegade™ said:


> oh come on RUSH, you always claim the ref's are against Manly :lol
> 
> the standard of officiating across the NRL has been awful this year. Plenty of wrong calls and far too much reliance on the video referee either for checking every single try or over turning on field calls for knock ons etc, it's a joke


You didn't see the game obviously :lmao Brett Stewart scored, went up to the video ref and apparently even though the video showed the ball being slammed on the line that it was a no try. Then the next set Barba dropped the ball, referee claimed he called held and the pocket referee said Barba was trying to pass it despite dropping it cold so they went back for a play the ball. 2 penalties later and they scored at the other end. Went from being a situation where it should've been 4 converted tries the difference to 2 converted tries the difference. 

The standard of refereeing is appalling.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

I watched the second half, and yeah I thought Stewart's should've been a try tbh but every team cops bad calls each week, not just Manly m8


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Not saying we're the only team that does (although i'm still bitter at the forward pass not being called in the 2013 grand final :evil). Just pointing out that a 12 point swing via refereeing mistakes at a crucial time of a game, coming up to a crucial point of the season is completely unacceptable. The fact of the matter is that if it were a player making the same kind of costly mistakes as a referee then they'd be attacked in the media over and over. Referees seemingly have a free pass to fuck up at will with no ramification.


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

Trent Hodkinson signed a three-year deal with the Knights.

Kind of stunned at the moment. Not that he would leave but that he's coming to Newcastle.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

M8 that Brett Stewart no try wasn't "slammed on the line", it was short. You could have made an argument for benefit of the doubt but PSYCH! They don't have that anymore with the ruling on the field dictating 95% of video ref decisions. If it had been called a try on the field it would have likely been ruled a try for benefit of the doubt, but being ruled a no-try on the field meant there obviously wasn't sufficient enough evidence to support an over-ruling. You can't lie and say that any part of that ball clearly touched the line when it was grounded. You're watching the game through different glasses if you do.

Blame the procedures of the game, don't try and say that the refs were making bad calls to intentionally get Cronulla back in the game. It makes you look like every other whinging Manly fan when you say stuff like that. I can point to any number of bad referee decisions in any game especially ones Cronulla play in but I'm not going to kick up a stink especially when they win a game.

As for Alex McKinnon, fuck that guy. Being paralysed doesn't give you an excuse to be a complete dick. Cam Smith (as much as I hate him and will continue to hate him) is being unjustly painted as an awful human being despite doing a lot for McKinnon's campaign etc. It just comes across as awful journalism on 60 Minutes behalf as they decided not to fact-check any of the claims he's made or even ask for a statement from Melbourne on the matter. You can tell that a journo with no interest or knowledge of the NRL took this story on because anybody with a shred of knowledge about the game would know that he was one of the leading ambassadors to the whole program.

McKinnon seems to be going through the denial/anger stages of his grief cycle at the moment. Lashing out and blaming those around him (including the NRL which is trying to help him) to try and justify his injury to himself of all people. Do it in private, don't run an unjustified smear campaign on an active player without anything to back you up.

Weak sauce.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Do i have to go and get the photo of the moment the ball hit the ground on the line? :banderas

What about Barba's non called knock on right after that? :cudi


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

fuck up rush up the mighty roosters 

:lmao at the tigers. i kinda wish WALLABEN was here just so we could mock his sorry ass


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Roosters? lel. They better hope they win it this year because they sure as fuck aren't winning it next year without RTS and Maloney.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

but they'll still have THE GREAT MITCHELL PEARCE :lmao

Hodkinson to the Knights, about time we got a proper half. Fuck off Tyrone Roberts now

just need to ship out these dead weight old forwards next


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

So Paul Kent is a total idiot.

I didn't have a strong opinion on him before but his articles around the McKinnon/Smith situation are just horrible. He says that Smith is getting bad advice and he's doing everything wrong but in the same article he will mention how the public support for Cameron Smith is growing each day.

How in the world does that make any sense? It looks like Smith will do an interview with a rival network to explain his side of the story. This thing really has just moved so far away from what so many people wanted to hear, a story about a guy recovering from an injury and how his family is dealing with it.

Hopefully tomorrow this shit can be put away for a moment while the Mighty Maroons take another series victory.


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

When NSW make up their excuses after losing 52-6.










So happy right now. Great performance by the Mighty Maroons. Just crushing NSW with ease and the result was never in question. Everyone played really well especially JT and Cronk. They work so well together and it's a huge improvement over JT/Cherry-Evans.

Queenslander!


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

So dominant, all 17 QLD players were outstanding. You can't wipe the smile off my face today. I was hoping for a nail biter but instead got a showcase of pure class. Too good!


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

absolutely embarrassing. hopefully that puts this Klemmer hype train to bed, he's an average forward and does the job of any regular prop, and he's a total air head aswell. Big deal he made a big hit up and stirred up Corey Parker last game, and everyone was acting like he's the second coming. I said all along he shouldn't have even been picked, and I stand by it. he's trash. Jacob Lillyman who's half his size dominated him all game.

Mitchell Pearce also missed about 1000 tackles, and Hopoate is another who should never be given another look in, awful hit ups every time and exposed defensively. 

QLD are just a class above, JT & Cronk ran the game and Lillyman had a stormer of one when he came on. Papalii played well too and to think he was only there coz McGuire did his Achilles last week. Gagai and Chambers would be laughing right now about being targeted apparently coz they both had field days. even old mate Hodges was taking the piss.

big changes will be needed next season, and honestly Laurie Daley should be having his spot reconsidered after that "performance"


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Not sure what game you were watching but Klemmer was one of our better forwards. 8 runs for 78 metres, 22 tackles. Compare that to Tamou who only made 5 runs for 40, Merrin who made 3 runs for 19m, Cordner 5 runs for 37m, Scott 2 for 23m, and Jackson 1 run for 8m. Only blokes who did more was Woods who had 11 runs for 91m, and Gallen who had 18 runs for 138m. 

You're never going to win a game on the back of losing a 12-4 penalty count and having 39% possession. Ill-discipline in the first half as well as a few soft calls (think every point scored in the first half was the set after a penalty) helped Queensland race out to the lead and there was no coming back from that. 2nd half effort was utterly disgraceful. I'd rather pick less talented players who are going to put a good effort in for 80 mins than see Scott, Merrin, Jackson or Tamou playing for NSW again.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

big deal he got the ball and ran, he had no impact whatsoever RUSH and was dominated by that nugget Lillyman all game. he's a one trick pony and not worthy of a spot tbh

same can be said of Pearce, Scott, Hoffman, Hopoate and even Gallen should all be out of the team next year, get some fresh young and hungry players in, not be loyal to guys who clearly aren't up to it anymore or had one good game and have done nothing since


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

If Melbourne don't make the eight this year then something needs to be done to this team. 8-8! Are you kidding me? We couldn't beat Manly, we were the first team to lose to the Cowboys and we lost to the Eels! Couldn't catch a break in New Zealand and now we're in the same position as the Sharks.

The Sharks! Nothing could be worse than Cronulla making the eight while Melbourne miss out. If that happens this team needs to add some strike power instead of putting all the pressure on Slater as the main target because he's sitting on the sideline all the time.

Feel so sad.

Cronk is our only hope. Please save this team.

:kobefacepalm


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

As a Broncos fan... Couldn't be happier Melbourne are faltering... I'm sick of them beating my team all the time


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

I'd love for Melbourne to finish 5th and Manly to sneak into 8th purely b/c that is an easy game into the next round for us :evil

Great win tonight over the Titans. Good to have our backline pretty much fit and healthy again. Makes a huge difference when Stewart is on form, he creates so much attack for us. Need a win over the Cowboys next week, will be crucial for us if we're to have a hope of making the 8. 



Renegade™ said:


> big deal he got the ball and ran, he had no impact whatsoever RUSH and was dominated by that nugget Lillyman all game. he's a one trick pony and not worthy of a spot tbh
> 
> same can be said of Pearce, Scott, Hoffman, Hopoate and even Gallen should all be out of the team next year, get some fresh young and hungry players in, not be loyal to guys who clearly aren't up to it anymore or had one good game and have done nothing since


"He got the ball and ran" which is exactly what you want from your prop forward. He made plenty of metres and is far more deserving of a spot than half the team.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

:lmao RUSH schooling RENE once again. 

how about those knights? :lmao


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

his runs weren't impactful whatsoever, he was hyped to be this big wrecking ball and didn't deliver. I'm not saying it's his fault but he's far from the player the media was bigging him up to be heading into it. he's just another average player who's a victim of the hype machine.

also leave my poor Knights alone KENNY, Roosters will be rock bottom next year without Maloney and RTS, relying on shit like Pearce and Hastings to create :lol


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

:Banderas

Cronk put the team on his back! Two tries, two assists and a 40-20 kick before the break. He is our only hope but this man is brilliant! Melbourne has some games they should win easily over the next few weeks with a couple of tougher games to finish off the season. I like our chances at making the eight much better than I did last week.

Hopefully Cronk is all ready to go for next week and his knee holds up. If he's actually hurt and needs to rest...

:no

Then we are done.

Cronk is our only hope. Please save this team. I see the rest of the season playing out like this for the team. If we're going to lose a game we should win then it's probably going to be against Cronulla or Newcastle.

W - Dragons
W - Tigers
W - Titans
W - Sharks
W - Knights
L - Cowboys
L - Broncos


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

You have the Dragons next week? Might be a tough game if they get their players back on the park. They have about 4 or 5 starting players returning this week.


----------



## Poyser (May 6, 2014)

:surprise: Totally didn't expect to find an RL discussion thread on here! Any super league fans around here? xD


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

Rush said:


> You have the Dragons next week? Might be a tough game if they get their players back on the park. They have about 4 or 5 starting players returning this week.


I like our chances against the Dragons at full strength. It really depends on how well Melbourne can attack with the ball. It's also important that Melbourne score first and are able to put points on the board quickly. 2015 Melbourne Storm are not a group that I trust to put together points late to catch the opposition.


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

Broncos took their foot off the pedal and still put on 42points.. Disappointed,I 'twas a true opportunity to send a message to the rest of the teams who's number 1... Should have posted 60 the way they were going...


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Poyser said:


> :surprise: Totally didn't expect to find an RL discussion thread on here! Any super league fans around here? xD


we're a loyal group 

Super League is alright, we get a fair few games of it out here on Fox Sports, always worth a watch now and then, I find it more exciting sometimes because teams play with a bit more freedom with the ball and less structure like they do out here these days. Plus the atmosphere at the games always sounds good


----------



## Poyser (May 6, 2014)

Renegade™ said:


> we're a loyal group
> 
> Super League is alright, we get a fair few games of it out here on Fox Sports, always worth a watch now and then, I find it more exciting sometimes because teams play with a bit more freedom with the ball and less structure like they do out here these days. Plus the atmosphere at the games always sounds good


Yeah I mean, the quality isn't a patch on NRL, but our top games are usually pretty exciting. I support St Helens lol, the difference between us and the Rabbitohs earlier this season was embarrassing!

Anyone any idea what's going on with Chris Sandow?? Rumours he'll be signing for Warrington, possibly before July 25th.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Eels want to get rid of Sandow and are happy for him to go to Warrington if he waives the rest of his payments of this contract. Eels have massive salary cap and wage issues and they don't want to let their halfback leave and still have to pay him while also paying and using up cap room for their U20's halfback to come in for the rest of the season.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Kind of amused at the news tonight. Channel 9 with the headline of "14 Manly players to be shown the door for next season" then proceeding to list a bunch of players who are in our NSW cup side, and only a few first graders. The first graders we want to leave are ridiculous though, Ballin, Mason, Mateo and Starling have all apparently been told to look elsewhere. Would not be selling Ballin at all, Starling is a solid prop, Mateo has been fine and Mason has also been great. The only reason i can see why they want these guys gone is cap space. Just have to look at the game last night to see why we shouldn't be selling Ballin. Hodges cost us massively in his 40 mins or so on the field last night. He had probably the worst game i've ever seen from a top grade hooker.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

If both Manly and Melbourne miss the 8 and the Sharks get in :banderas


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Just let me say that as an American nrl is awesome, I watch games on YouTube and it's always time we'll spent. If I had to leave the us Australia is definitely where I'd go. Nrl, Austin rules, you got some of the best sports.

Now about all those poisonous critters?????

BTW does anyone have a picture of Ned chalker, 1830s aussie bare knuckle champion?


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

So at this point can we just give Johnathan Thurston the Dally M Medal for the fourth time?


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

there could be some massive fistings this weekend with Roosters, Broncos, Souths and Cowboys all likely to pump Tigers, Titans, Knights and Eels respectively

oh and of course the Warriors annihilating Manly 8*D


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

I'm going to be stunned if Brisbane doesn't make the final this year. In contrast I have zero faith in the Cowboys because it's the Cowboys and they always find a way to mess it up even with possibly the best player in the world on their team.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Cowboys will get knocked out by the Roosters in the semi's tbh, Roosters/Broncos final seems likely to me


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Huge win for Manly over the Warriors. 32-12, the injuries for both teams were fucking ridiculous. Manly had no bench left by the 60th minute, Warriors lost Johnson first half and it looks like he's done for the season so they can kiss their finals hopes goodbye. Ballin had a great game and i really hope Bozo wakes up to himself and sees Ballin's obvious value to the side. Trbojevic had a massive game with 1 try, 23 runs for 215 metres, 26 tackles and 0 missed tackles. Starling also had a huge game (18 runs for 158m, 18 tackles) and similar to Ballin and Mateo i hope they don't get moved on. 

Also i have no idea why we aren't picking Tom Trbojevic. 4 tries, 466 running metres in the U'20s. Absolutely shredded it. Also good to see Lawrence coming back from injury in the NSW cup this week. Swept the Warriors across the 3 grades today.


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

Results have worked well for Melbourne this round and with the collection of teams we have left to face this season it makes me confident that we will be playing finals footy.


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

My reaction as I was checking the score for the Melbourne game as shown through Kobe. I think they call this art.

:kobe10
:kobe
:kobe7
:kobefacepalm

We cannot beat any team that is at the bottom of the fucking ladder! Why is this team so unable to get the easy wins? Can't wait for them to let me down next week.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Melbourne lost to the Tigers :lol

Roosters cementing themselves as a GF side tbh, them and Broncos in the final for me. Bit shaky the middle third of the game but started brilliantly and came home strong.

Mitchell Pearce reaching 200 games and still being utter shite. Maloney carried him tonight once again.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Only shit team you've lost to before today was the Eels :evil


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

ROOSTERS :mark:


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Still think the Broncos are a lock for the grand final? :Banderas

That was just straight up rape on what is really an average Broncos side. A good side like the Roosters or Souths will shred them come finals time.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

yes we will. we comin for that 1st spot :mark:


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

Cowboys journey to them choking in the finals again has begun! 

Also Broncos :reggie


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Up! Up! Cronulla! The boys in the black white and bluuuuue!

I was at the game tonight, absolutely mental. One of the best games I've ever been to at Shark Park.

:mark:


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

Cameron Munster is legit. Just watch as some shit club with a bunch of salary cap space turns up and steals him from Melbourne. 

Next week vs. Cronulla is going to be huge. If Cowboys beat Souths, we beat Cronulla and it's straight to the top 4! Cowboys probably going to ruin it like they do every year.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

wooo Tupou :mark:


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

EyeZac said:


> Cameron Munster is legit. Just watch as some shit club with a bunch of salary cap space turns up and steals him from Melbourne.
> 
> Next week vs. Cronulla is going to be huge. If Cowboys beat Souths, we beat Cronulla and it's straight to the top 4! Cowboys probably going to ruin it like they do every year.


Melbourne has the cap space to keep him. They've already let Fonua head off to the super league next season.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

when Souths are on form, they're damn impressive. totally bossed the quality Cowboys side. Broncos are a bit unpredictable, think it's a blessing they're losing Hodges, Copley is a fantastic centre and he's been robbed of a spot this season, showed last night he deserves a place after old mate retires. I still think they can make the GF, just depends what side of theirs shows. Hunt can be incredible one week and crud the next, that's the key.

Roosters are the best side, followed by Cowboys/Souths/Broncos

rest of the league isn't there. Manly honestly I think will make the 8 with how bad the Dragons are going and the Warriors losing Johnson and now Matulino


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Warriors were done as soon as they lost SJ. Townsend has been exposed for the shithouse 5/8th he is. 

I think we can sneak into 8th but we won't go further than the 2nd week of the finals. Sharks should finish 5th and we should handle them easily. After that i think having pretty much 2 months worth of elimination games will take its toll. We need to come out and smash Canberra though. Its easier to get up for a big game when you're playing someone high on the ladder like Brisbane or Souths, much harder to get yourself up for a game when you know you should be beating the other team.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Brenton Lawrence finally looks like he'll return also RUSH, excited?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Yep. He's been playing NSW Cup for a few weeks. He's our best prop but i really hope he doesn't take too much of Trbojevic's gametime b/c he is a weapon.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

yeah but with Mason out for a few weeks I'd say he and Trbojevic would be a good prop duo


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

Lol... Melbourne coming for that top four spot! We might actually get fifth this year which would be decent.

Melbourne vs. Manly in the elimination final at AAMI Park seems like a fun game.


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

I was thinking Roosters were going to smash Brisbane, but after the Roosters last week allowed Parra to almost beat them, when on paper they should have won by 40+ could see the Broncos sneak home a win. It's not as cut and dry as I thought. I tipped Souths to beat Cowboys last week, but it was a good game, in the end, The Rabbitohs wanted it a bit more. 

Bulldogs and Manly have a real chance of spoiling the top 4 teams though. Everyone should be very wary of them.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

put $10 on Souths-Broncos-Knights-Panthers-Roosters-Manly-Bulldogs-Storm and won, nice little $500 win for me :hb


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Bet Manly caused a bit of squeaky bum time with that bet Renegade. 

The NRL has lost the plot completely if Taufua gets a 2 game ban for his bump on Wighton.


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

With Souths losing tonight it leaves the door wide open for Melbourne this week. Unfortunately it appears that we are really fat and struggle to get through the most open doors. Watch as Melbourne screw up this week and lose to Newcastle because that is what the script says. Think it was last year that Melbourne stuffed up their top four finish by losing to Newcastle with 12 points scored in the final 2 minutes of play.

Please win. Just let Melbourne beat Newcastle this one time.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Rush said:


> Bet Manly caused a bit of squeaky bum time with that bet Renegade.
> 
> The NRL has lost the plot completely if Taufua gets a 2 game ban for his bump on Wighton.


yeah they did, I was about to take the Cash Out offer of like $220 but I thought nah leave it, and glad I did (Y)


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

:zeb



EyeZac said:


> With Souths losing tonight it leaves the door wide open for Melbourne this week. Unfortunately it appears that we are really fat and struggle to get through the most open doors. Watch as Melbourne screw up this week and lose to Newcastle because that is what the script says. Think it was last year that Melbourne stuffed up their top four finish by losing to Newcastle with 12 points scored in the final 2 minutes of play.
> 
> Please win. Just let Melbourne beat Newcastle this one time.


Called it.

The greatness of Billy Slater was on show tonight. We miss him so much. At this point we should just let Manly take our spot as they probably have a better chance at doing something than this lot. I don't think we miss the top eight, our points differential is high enough to get us past the teams underneath us. 

We will probably be 7th or 8th depending on how shit we play against Cowboys and Broncos. Only reason I not worried is because we nearly beat both teams earlier in the year so we shouldn't get crushed and ruin our positive differential.


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

Woah this round threw some huge curb balls. Manly and Storm losing, and those injuries! Possible Manly beat Roosters this week and Broncos winning last two games to take back minor premiership! Very interesting indeed. Huge blows to the top teams in Morgan, Inglis and JWH ( oh yeah Pearce but that's probably a boost hahaha). Only Broncs made it unscathed although they lost McGuire weeks ago.


----------



## KustoM. (Aug 20, 2015)

What a weird season it has been. I'm a Souths fan.

Who would have thought Broncos would be where they are at the moment at the beggining of the year. FUCK QLD origin team. 

Can not believe how many big injuries happened over the weekend to the big players in the game as well. Inglis, Morgan, Tamou, Lillyman, Bird, Hargraves, Pearce and a few more but it will definitely make finals more interesting. I hate to say it but Bulldogs look the goods at the moment, their big boys - Lane, Pritchard, Kasiano, Eastwood and Graham are probably the best forward pack in the comp at the moment and them being as good as they are with Reynolds still to come back in some way or another could give them that little bit of a boost in the last couple of games going into the finals. Kid will be fresh and running.

Hate to say it but I don't think souths can go the whole way again this year if Inglis is out extensivley and we miss Isaac Luke so much when he is out and is always one tackle away from suspension with his record. Roosters now with no JWH are in trouble even though they have Moa coming back he is a massive loss and almost irreplaceable.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Bulldogs have only started looking really good without Reynolds, who is an overrated grub. Hodkinson/Mbye is a good halves combo and Cook played brilliantly in place of Lichaa at hooker. Reynolds can sit on the bench or in NSW cup which he belongs in if the Dogs are serious about pushing in the finals

Big loss with Hodkinson leaving them at seasons end, thanks for that 8*D


----------



## KustoM. (Aug 20, 2015)

If Souths don't win it, I am really hoping that the Sharkies win it. I am loving the way they are playing football at the moment.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

neither team will win it tbh, Broncos are the favs for me now that Inglis, Morgan & JWH are out for their sides


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

If Inglis is out then Souths are done and will be lucky to win a finals game. Roosters are going to struggle and I'm ready for the Cowboys to shit the bed once again even quicker now that they have major injuries. Can't see the Sharks doing anything special in the finals, they'll probably be bounced out in the second round. It's there for the taking if Brisbane want it. It's their competition to lose at this point.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

wrong thread lol


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

Broncos were glorious. That is all.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Souths are just rubbish when teams match them in the middle. they're missing Big Sam and Te'o more than they expected. compound that with if one of Inglis or Reynolds are missing they look a mess going forward, was always on the cards they'd get beaten, just wasn't expecting to be so convincing.


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

I've got the ladder for the finals ending up like this:

Roosters
Broncos
Cowboys
Sharks
Bulldogs
Dragons
Rabbitohs
Storm

Qualifying / Elimination finals:

*Roosters *(1st) vs. Sharks (4th)
*Bulldogs *(5th) vs. Storm (8th)
Dragons (6th) vs. *Rabbitohs *(7th)
*Broncos *(2nd) vs. Cowboys (3rd)

Semi-finals
Sharks (4th) vs. *Bulldogs *(5th)
*Cowboys *(3rd) vs. Rabbitohs (7th)

Preliminary finals	
*Roosters *(1st) vs. Cowboys (3rd)
*Broncos *(2nd) vs. Bulldogs (5th)

Grand final
Roosters (1st) vs. *Broncos *(2nd)

Didn't pick Storm or Rabbitohs to win another game this season. Hope I'm wrong because one win for Melbourne, assuming all the other games stay the same, would see them play the Dragons. They might be able to actually win that game. If we face the Dogs then it's another one and done finals appearance.


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

hh

NEVER GAVE UP HOPE!

Either we crush the Dragons in the first week of the finals or we beat the Roosters. It's Melbourne all the way!

Adding another championship to the collection.

Lol at the Cowboys and Broncos...


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Speaking of never giving up hope, Manly to crush the Sharks 100-0 and the Dragons to lose so we sneak in the 8 :evil


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Dragons won't have Widdop so good chance they'll lose

Bulldogs without Hodkinson are screwed too I reckon


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Dragons losing to the Titans last week was infuriating. All i want to do is forget about this season and yet somehow we're still mathematically a chance. Just goes to show that despite the bottom team this year having the highest ever points total the standard really isn't great. So many mediocre teams around right now.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

didnt watch but :lol Sharks, could go down to 6th now if dogs win right?

at least we avoided a team that did the double over us :side:

match against storm will be interesting


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Sharks can drop to 6th if Bulldogs win by 44 or so, if they win really really well then they can get 4th.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

are you sure? sharks are on -5 and bulldogs +38


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Sharks are on 32 points, Bulldogs are on 30...

edit, so yeah, they'll go up to 5th if they win, 4th if they win by a lot


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

Never. Gave. Up. Hope.

Looking forward to the game against the Roosters. We need to start good because I don't like our chances at chasing points.

I'm stunned that we made the top four after all the massive bumps in the road. Melbourne to win the competition now if Cameron Smith can kick a bloody goal and let us go up by 6 instead of 4.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

up the ROOSTERS :mark:

we're taking it :side:


----------



## KustoM. (Aug 20, 2015)

Rabbitohs vs Sharks, if anyone in the 8 it would be them I would like to verse I think we can beat the Sharks on a not 100% day but definitely going to be a great match if both teams come out.

Come on Rabbits!


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

:homer6:homer6:homer6

WOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!

:YES

Never. Gave. Up. Hope.

Roosters failed, Broncos failed and the Cowboys failed! They all picked against us but they fucking won!

:Will


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

hope we dont go out in straights


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

I had a feeling Storm might win... I was hoping the loss the roosters "had to have" would have come later on, so hopefully it doesn't make them come out dominant.

Wished the Dragons won. Widdup must feel terrible. No one thought they could do it, and they gave it their all. That grapevine on Benji's leg was terrible. I hope someone reviews that and makes sure that gets stamped out of the game. That could seriously hurt someone. The Dragons didn't see Benii again, and he was just starting to fire like the Benji's of old. What a shame. 

My mighty Broncos won and I'm over the moon. I'm not sure what Green's tactic was for keeping Granville off for so long, the kid's a winner. Nikorima did what maybe Green was thinking Granville might perhaps... An amazing game that had the two QLDER teams show the other teams they don't need to wrestle and niggle and all that shit, just play footy. Although Blair did pull a dodgy move, I'm sure Bennett wasn't impressed with that... He likes to always play fair. Both teams were outstanding.

One game to go. I haven't been able to see how good this Sharks team is, but Souths have not been going well. Let's hope for their fans they play like they did in Townsville a month ago. Without Isaac Luke though, it might not be possible...


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Souths have been terrible, their forwards are getting dominated and when that happens, they have no backup game plan it seems, all they want to do is roll behind their big men with the momentum they generate. aside from McQueen and the Burgess boys, their pack is struggling and has no presence about it, in comparison to a year ago the extra grunt Sam Burgess and Teo'o gave them. even with Inglis back, he's not been at his best all season, and Reynolds is struggling atm coz there is no other game plan it seems when their main one fails, I don't see them going past this week tbh


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

Lariatoh! said:


> I had a feeling Storm might win... I was hoping the loss the roosters "had to have" would have come later on, so hopefully it doesn't make them come out dominant.
> 
> Wished the Dragons won. Widdup must feel terrible. No one thought they could do it, and they gave it their all. That grapevine on Benji's leg was terrible. I hope someone reviews that and makes sure that gets stamped out of the game. That could seriously hurt someone. The Dragons didn't see Benii again, and he was just starting to fire like the Benji's of old. What a shame.
> 
> ...


:kobe4 '06 rematch is on the cards for the grand final.

I was 10 and my mum turned to me and said, "It's over. Storm are going to lose." It was the first moment I had ever been sad because of sport. Of course 2 years later would see me pleading for someone to stop the bleeding as Manly just hammered the team over and over again.

Melbourne are going to beat the top 3 on the way to winning the championship and it's going to be fantastic.


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

Nope. Bennett knows how to win particular games. Storm or whoever it is will fall to Brisbane


----------



## Dargz (May 20, 2015)

Don't want it to happen but I have a feeling it will be an all QLD grand final. In saying that though the Broncos/Cowboys game looked like what a professional game of league should be.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

What a painful game to watch as a Cronulla fan. I'm disgusted by the effort put in by the team tonight. Only Wade Graham can genuinely be proud of the performance he put in and maybe Gallen.

The annual pain continues as a life-long Sharks fan. I can only hope that North Queensland go on to win it all.


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

Paul Gallen getting crushed by Queensland yet again. :banderas

Melbourne should be able to slow down the Cowboys and restrict the impact their forwards have on the game. I like our chances for next week.


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

The title of this thread is just so epic now bwahahahahaha!

Glorious win by the mighty Broncos! And then doubled up by the Cowboys. The win next Sunday will be bitter sweet though, because it will be the Broncos denying the Cowboys again of their maiden title.


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

Was a horrible result last week.

Melbourne got my hopes up and once again crushed them with a hammer.

Hopefully the Cowboys get the win for Thurston and we can crown him as the greatest of all time.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Honestly i still have Johns ahead of Thurston. Hope the Cowboys win though, its the only real blemish on JT's record (yes i know he won playing for the Dogs but he was a bit part in that side)


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

I hope the Cowboys win too, but I just have this awful feeling the Broncos are gonna sneak it, can't believe that grubby cunt Hodges got let off, what a farcical decision that was


----------



## Elly Elephant (Sep 27, 2015)

Can't sleep, i don't know what to do, But i'm excited for tomorrow, Anybody placing bets ? i'm going to put some money down on the cowboys at the tab, and i also got friends who want to make bets but not money, so that'll be fun when we figure out something good to bet, 

i probably will get on the drink too, who am i kidding, of course i will


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

that was some game, what an absolute classic

LOL HODGES

LOL BOYD

LOL BENNETT

LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL 8*D


----------



## Elly Elephant (Sep 27, 2015)

fucking thurston missing that kick, he cost me alot of money, i wish he lost, but that jerk dropped it, AHHHHHHHH

i'm sooooo mad

i'm happy north queensland won, 

but for real... why couldn't he just kick it ? what it fuckwit


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

That kick from the sideline was intense. Wish he would've just got it between the sticks. Best grand final since Melbourne beat the Bulldogs.

Thought they had screwed up by trying to get the field goal straight off the scrum.

So happy JT won.

*GOAT.*


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

let's re ignite this thread with the Auckland 9's and trials coming up

Mitchell Pearce LEL :lol

also, if there's enough interest, does an NRL Supercoach comp between us all sound like fun? I'm happy to set it up and all, and the draft format is fun as fuck compared to the usual one


----------



## MOBELS (Dec 29, 2010)

Anyone else here follow the sport?

Dragons are having another terrible season with the WOAT coach Mary McGregor, like seriously nothing will ever change within the club until the coach is gotten ridden of. 

Hopefully the Raiders or Cowboys take it out this year, can't stand the Sharks, Broncos or Storm.


----------



## Machismo88 (Jul 12, 2016)

Bulldogs fan here love the team & club but pretty unimpressed with big sam's kick to parker's face & the way a few players carried on against the Broncos.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Follow the Roosters...the less said about this season the better lol

I hope the Raiders get it. or Sharks for @Evolution sake.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

could be worse Kenny, could be a Knights fan :hoganutd :mj2


----------

